# Texas LEO draws gun and pushes teen at pool party



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

What is wrong with people today? I teach my children you comply with LEO. Who cares if they are kid, kids can still kill you. If you trying to put cuffs of a someone and two guys run up at you, what are you going to do? If I saw my kids acting like this toward any adult I would beat them like they stole from the collection plate at church.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/06/0...after-video-appears-to-show-him-pushing-teen/


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

It was super important that the cop stop such criminals. Kids swimming in a pool should get the death penalty. 

Show me your papers!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Sit down, shut up and there will be no problems.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ChuChu said:


> Sit down, shut up and there will be no problems.


She was sitting down, it looked like he preferred her on her stomach though.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)




----------



## drhud (Jul 8, 2009)

The girl in the video was NOT sitting down and staying down...others they had told to sit and stay were getting up. Also not reported is that the bulk of those kids were "crashing" the pool party and were asked to leave and refused and starting cussing and threatening the security guard. But hey, 
don't let them have ANY consequences for their actions. Let beat the police up again for not being NICE to the freaking people disobeying the law. We keep this up and we are going to get EXACTLY what we are asking for......


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

More reports are surfacing that the "kids" were cause a disturbance and even assaulted a lady with her kids. They were pushing the security guards and wouldn't leave. IMO, he was justified in pulling his weapon on those kids. They aggressively ran up on him and he did what he felt was necessary for his safety. 

People are complaining that cops aren't taking enough actions against people not cooperating with law enforcement but when things get out of hand and the cops step up to control the situation, everyone starts crying they were being too forceful.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Bozo said:


> It was super important that the cop stop such criminals. Kids swimming in a pool should get the death penalty.
> 
> Show me your papers!


That kid lunging at the cop is lucky to be alive. Just things you don't do.
I'm sure his parents have already lawyered up suing for millions.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

The cop needs a desk jobâ€¦pulling your gun on unarmed teenagers is the wrong approach for crowd control. He was ****** that he fell down while chasing the kids, and obviously has a little man problem the way he man handled a teenage girl.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't care if he Tazers that girl! The police give you a command, you comply with that command! Its that simple, if you do what is told you will not have any problems. If you feel your rights have been violated you deal with that after the fact. 

These police need to get more dogs! Just let the dog go, nothing will stop the BS like a dog biting people or racking an 870 shotgun.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Bozo said:


> It was super important that the cop stop such criminals. Kids swimming in a pool should get the death penalty.
> 
> Show me your papers!


 When the WHOLE story comes out, these things almost always turn out to be very different that what is shown on Youtube and Facebook. Sometimes a cop steps out of line, but the overwhelming majority of the time, I find that I can't fault them for doing what needed to be done.

The riot at the concert in New Jersey this weekend is a good example. They used high-intensity sound and tear gas on the mob. Totally acceptable use of non-lethal methods. But the news stories quoted idiots in the crowd saying they were "just tryna survive".

Kids swimming in the pool... death penalty? What color is the sky on your planet? See how well your approach is working in Baltimore.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


>


Glad you posted this.

Hope that clears a few things up.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

reb said:


> The cop needs a desk jobâ€¦pulling your gun on unarmed teenagers is the wrong approach for crowd control. He was ****** that he fell down while chasing the kids, and obviously has a little man problem the way he man handled a teenage girl.


At what point do you determine the kids were unarmed? It's always the "unarmed" suspect that shoots/stabs you when you least expect it.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I support the police. He was being swarmed and they could have taken his gun. I see nothing wrong with what he did and feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Another clip the media is not showing! A woman with 3 kids asking the innocent teens to calm down! Coming soon to a neighborhood near everyone!

I applaud the officers on the scene for not backing down and giving the teens some "Space" to loot and burn!

I also read where one of the "innocent teens" said, "We were invited here!" Like that's an excuse to become full blown feral!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607031054147452928


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Harbormaster said:


> Another clip the media is not showing! A woman with 3 kids asking the innocent teens to calm down! Coming soon to a neighborhood near everyone!
> 
> I applaud the officers on the scene for not backing down and giving the teens some "Space" to loot and burn!
> 
> ...


No telling whether that lady was married or not, or if she was, where her husband was.

I'll say this much, somebody grabs my wife's hair and starts hitting her, it isn't going to end well. 14 y/o kid, or 80 y/o preacher, it would make no difference.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Chuck06R1 said:


> At what point do you determine the kids were unarmed? It's always the "unarmed" suspect that shoots/stabs you when you least expect it.


It was a wild pool partyâ€¦people in bathing suits usually are not armed. The other cops didn't have to use their guns. This cop was wrong. If he can't control teenagers w/o his weapon, he sucks as a cop and needs to be off the streets!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

reb said:


> It was a wild pool partyâ€¦people in bathing suits usually are not armed. The other cops didn't have to use their guns. This cop was wrong. If he can't control teenagers w/o his weapon, he sucks as a cop and needs to be off the streets!


The (presumably) teenaged male that ran up with a cigarette in his mouth was not dressed in a bikini (thankfully!). He was wearing a t-shirt, tennis shoes, and either jeans or shorts. He was threatening the cop with action for sure, and in all likelihood with words as well.

Did the cop need to draw his gun? I don't know. He was surrounded by an angry mob. It matters nothing that the mob was mostly teenaged kids. Teens can throw a rock or bottle just as well.

The cop did nothing wrong. Should have tazed a few of them, and handcuffed every last one that could be chased down.

A mob is a mob.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

kid got real unbrave real quick when that pistol showed up.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

reb said:


> It was a wild pool partyâ€¦people in bathing suits usually are not armed. The other cops didn't have to use their guns. This cop was wrong. If he can't control teenagers w/o his weapon, he sucks as a cop and needs to be off the streets!





GulfCoast1102 said:


> The (presumably) teenaged male that ran up with a cigarette in his mouth was not dressed in a bikini (thankfully!). He was wearing a t-shirt, tennis shoes, and either jeans or shorts. He was threatening the cop with action for sure, and in all likelihood with words as well.
> 
> Did the cop need to draw his gun? I don't know. He was surrounded by an angry mob. It matters nothing that the mob was mostly teenaged kids. Teens can throw a rock or bottle just as well.
> 
> ...


^^This. Cops have to make split second decisions because they like to go home at night. Quannell X pulled this **** after the guy cop in Oklahoma shot that guy that was running. His standpoint was similar to yours in that he felt cops were trained to know how to respond without using their weapons. I believe it was the Sugarland police force that let him run their training simulator and after X was shot multiple times during the training course, he finally realized how little time cops have to react and that even "unarmed" people can actually be carrying a weapon that would ruin your day.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Title should read
Bratty snot nosed punk mob defy and disrespect police officer doing his duty...LEO forced to control situation after noncompliance....


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Two guys come up on a cop like that, I would expect him to draw his gun. Those guys were not in swim suits as it has been stated. He didn't point his weapon at them, just drew it. He put it away quickly. He is in trouble for drawing his weapon, let's just give them wooden guns or a rape whistle. Why would anyone want to be a cop these days? 

Let the whole story come out. Before cell phone videos this would have never even been news.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

The cop escalated the situation by trying to outrun a teenager ( dumb move#1) and fell to the curb.
He then grabs a girl by the hair and slams her to the ground (dumb move#2) and causes the crowd to surround him.
He draws his taser and waves it at crowd ( dumb move #3).
Kneels on girls back for restraint (overkill) for a disturbing the peace complaint! 
You can't treat people that way and expect respect.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

*The (presumably) teenaged male that ran up with a cigarette in his mouth was not dressed in a bikini (thankfully!). He was wearing a t-shirt, tennis shoes, and either jeans or shorts. He was threatening the cop with action for sure, and in all likelihood with words as wel*

Watched it 3x this is what I saw as well, they looked like they were charging him.

Again, you dont obey cops demands, your asking for it. If you are not breaking the law, what are you worried about, excessive force? Not likely to happen to 99% of citizens IMO.

Neighborhood pool 1 block from me, no tag, no entry but I am on the park board and I would be able to hear that from my house and would not allow it , would have for sure called in a noise complaint and let cops handle it.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

you cant treat police that way and expect respect.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Crowd overruns a neighborhood pool (not their neighborhood) - dumb move number 1
Crowd harrasses patrons and refuse to comply with local security trying to make them leave - dumb move number 2
Crowd does not comply with LEO (prior to any physical altercations) - dumb move #3

The crowd got what they deserved.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Cop was justified in pulling gun when those two rushed him. As for the "whole story" and whether he could have diffused the situation _before_ it got to that point with better policing....we will see.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

The parents and the media should be praising the LEO for using the restraint that he did.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I think the loud rap music dropping F bombs in a quiet neighborhood family setting is what started the whole thing! We're forced to endure it at every red light...but not at home!


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

This cop created the problem! I'll bet there were numerous disturbance calls answered and handled this weekend w/o any problems. His response tactics needs some retraining!


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

The problem was well in place before any cop arrived, hence the need to call the cops!!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

reb said:


> It was a wild pool partyâ€¦people in bathing suits usually are not armed. The other cops didn't have to use their guns. This cop was wrong. If he can't control teenagers w/o his weapon, he sucks as a cop and needs to be off the streets!


MO......................you know the rest of that word. Things were getting out of hand. Something needed to be done IMO. Many kids have very little respect for authority these days. If I did something like that when I was a kid, I would have had my butt busted, and a lot worse.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

budreau said:


> you cant treat police that way and expect respect.


Respect is earned. *You can't invade a neighborhood, jump a fence, and refuse to leave, and expect respect*. It's as simple as that.

Here's the one thing I can guarantee. If there's a problem at your house. If a bunch of people start trashing things, and refuse to leave. YOU aren't going to be worried about showing them respect. YOU will be interested in whatever has to happen to protect your property, and make them leave.

If you deny that, there's one really simple way to put it to the test. Send a bunch of tweets saying that there's a party at your address. Then respect the people who flock to your crib and trash things. You talk a good story. Show everyone how much YOU respect people at YOUR house.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

reb said:


> The cop escalated the situation by trying to outrun a teenager ( dumb move#1) and fell to the curb.
> He then grabs a girl by the hair and slams her to the ground (dumb move#2) and causes the crowd to surround him.
> He draws his taser and waves it at crowd ( dumb move #3).
> Kneels on girls back for restraint (overkill) for a disturbing the peace complaint!
> You can't treat people that way and expect respect.


Too bad the officer didn't have you there to coach him through this, since you have all the right answers and moves!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

reb said:


> It was a wild pool partyâ€¦people in bathing suits usually are not armed. The other cops didn't have to use their guns. This cop was wrong. If he can't control teenagers w/o his weapon, he sucks as a cop and needs to be off the streets!


I see that school is out now. You got a summer job lined up yet?


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

reb said:


> It was a wild pool partyâ€¦people in bathing suits usually are not armed. The other cops didn't have to use their guns. This cop was wrong. If he can't control teenagers w/o his weapon, he sucks as a cop and needs to be off the streets!


did you actually watch the video or do you just enjoy flapping your gums?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*I agree*



reb said:


> It was a wild pool partyâ€¦people in bathing suits usually are not armed. The other cops didn't have to use their guns. This cop was wrong. If he can't control teenagers w/o his weapon, he sucks as a cop and needs to be off the streets!


True that :texasflag


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Maybe these youngsters will learn that yes sir,no sir,thank you sir,goes a long way....The place to fight with cops is in the courtroom,where you stand a chance,not on the street.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

"The Marshall" said:


> did you actually watch the video or do you just enjoy flapping your gums?


look at some of reb's previous posts.

he appears to be an obammer lovin democrat. I would expect the type of garbage coming out of reb's keyboard from that type of person.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

reb said:


> This cop created the problem! I'll bet there were numerous disturbance calls answered and handled this weekend w/o any problems. His response tactics needs some retraining!


I can't make up my mind if you are just trolling, or if you are really that dense?


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

budreau said:


> you cant treat police that way and expect respect.


What did the girl do to warrant being treated the way she was! I would be ashamed to call myself a man if I treated a teenage girl like that in order to put handcuffs on her.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I got it!!!

a super deluxe, dense troll........


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

She was all hopped up on bath salts...He is lucky she didn't try to start eating him...Should have started tazing the mob mentality punks.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

reb said:


> What did the girl do to warrant being treated the way she was! I would be ashamed to call myself a man if I treated a teenage girl like that in order to put handcuffs on her.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607031054147452928
The mothers kids are in the car in the background! You can hear and see them honking the horn and crying!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

reb said:


> What did the girl do to warrant being treated the way she was! I would be ashamed to call myself a man if I treated a teenage girl like that in order to put handcuffs on her.


How old are you? You think like a child.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

reb said:


> This cop created the problem! I'll bet there were numerous disturbance calls answered and handled this weekend w/o any problems. His response tactics needs some retraining!


I have an idea. Lets put YOU in the middle of that exact same mob. No weapons. No taser. No help.

And we'll see how badass you are.
Just let us know how you handle that situation.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

reb said:


> What did the girl do to warrant being treated the way she was! I would be ashamed to call myself a man if I treated a teenage girl like that in order to put handcuffs on her.


I'd be ashamed to be the parent(s) of the little twit that was mouthing off to a cop, and not following orders.

You WILL NOT WIN with a cop on a sidewalk.

She would not have been roughed up if she was compliant. Better yet, she wouldn't have even needed to be compliant if she wasn't there in the 1st place!


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> look at some of reb's previous posts.
> 
> he appears to be an obammer lovin democrat. I would expect the type of garbage coming out of reb's keyboard from that type of person.


oh ... he has a full blown case of O. L. D.

lol

probably doesnt have a good enough connection down in grandmaws basement to be able to watch the video..:ac550:


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm a retired LEO from an agency in Harris county. I will assure you of one thing that "group think" impacts how people act and is often well outside socially acceptable behavior. Two similar instances I will site. Officer goes to a mixed race backyard graduation party because of loud music. He is surrounded by thugs before he even gets to the home owner, pushed to the ground and stomped for long minutes while using both hands to keep his weapon in it's holster away from thugs. He was hospitalized. Second party was in an apartment community room. Again mixed race students in numbers out of control. The officer makes his way into the crowd looking for the responsible person in charge. Again was forced to the ground and stomped. He began to loose control of his holstered weapon and once out he fired once wounding a person. 
The threat level changes once even when presumably unarmed persons become emotionally influenced by crowd actions. Got the scars to prove it.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

daddyhoney said:


> I'm a retired LEO from an agency in Harris county. I will assure you of one thing that "group think" impacts how people act and is often well outside socially acceptable behavior. Two similar instances I will site. Officer goes to a mixed race backyard graduation party because of loud music. He is surrounded by thugs before he even gets to the home owner, pushed to the ground and stomped for long minutes while using both hands to keep his weapon in it's holster away from thugs. He was hospitalized. Second party was in an apartment community room. Again mixed race students in numbers out of control. The officer makes his way into the crowd looking for the responsible person in charge. Again was forced to the ground and stomped. He began to loose control of his holstered weapon and once out he fired once wounding a person.
> The threat level changes once even when presumably unarmed persons become emotionally influenced by crowd actions. Got the scars to prove it.


I think most LEO's do a great job. There are exceptions. In the case above I believe he was totally justified in his actions. Thank you for the job you do, and for your contribution to the thread. It puts things in perspective.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

daddyhoney said:


> I'm a retired LEO from an agency in Harris county. I will assure you of one thing that "group think" impacts how people act and is often well outside socially acceptable behavior. Two similar instances I will site. Officer goes to a mixed race backyard graduation party because of loud music. He is surrounded by thugs before he even gets to the home owner, pushed to the ground and stomped for long minutes while using both hands to keep his weapon in it's holster away from thugs. He was hospitalized. Second party was in an apartment community room. Again mixed race students in numbers out of control. The officer makes his way into the crowd looking for the responsible person in charge. Again was forced to the ground and stomped. He began to loose control of his holstered weapon and once out he fired once wounding a person.
> The threat level changes once even when presumably unarmed persons become emotionally influenced by crowd actions. Got the scars to prove it.


 great post.

too bad an idiot like REB won't understand it.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

LouieB said:


> I have an idea. Lets put YOU in the middle of that exact same mob. No weapons. No taser. No help.
> 
> And we'll see how badass you are.
> Just let us know how you handle that situation.


He caused the mob scene by slamming a teenage girl to the ground!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Why would an officer slam an individual to the ground?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

LouieB said:


> Why would an officer slam an individual to the ground?


Sometimes asking someone who is too stupid, to comply with your original orders. Requires a more hands on approach.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

MarkU said:


> Sometimes asking someone who is too stupid, to comply with your original orders. Requires a more hands on approach.


Ding Ding Ding!!!!!:brew2:


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

I live in Dallas and saw the 1st part of the video where the cop is chasing a teenager (who got away) and takes a tumble to the curb. Now he's PO'ed. He then turns around and chases after the girl for what? He just ran past her. He has an ego problem. Like I said his crowd tactics are lacking.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

*Must be nice to be so clueless*



reb said:


> The cop needs a desk jobâ€¦pulling your gun on unarmed teenagers is the wrong approach for crowd control. He was ****** that he fell down while chasing the kids, and obviously has a little man problem the way he man handled a teenage girl.


 I guess you're still living in Mayberry where Sheriff Taylor really doesn't need a gun because the kids are all really so good.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

reb said:


> I live in Dallas and saw the 1st part of the video where the cop is chasing a teenager (who got away) and takes a tumble to the curb. Now he's PO'ed. He then turns around and chases after the girl for what? He just ran past her. He has an ego problem. Like I said his crowd tactics are lacking.


I live in Houston and saw the video. He was justified in my eyes.

So there. You've been one upped again.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Unarmed people are not undangerous.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

reb said:


> What did the girl do to warrant being treated the way she was! I would be ashamed to call myself a man if I treated a teenage girl like that in order to put handcuffs on her.


To call yourself a man you must have balls, those of which you lack as evidenced by the way you would ninny out of an escalating situation.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

reb said:


> *I live in Dallas* and saw the 1st part of the video where the cop is chasing a teenager (who got away) and takes a tumble to the curb. Now he's PO'ed. He then turns around and chases after the girl for what? He just ran past her. He has an ego problem. Like I said his crowd tactics are lacking.





LouieB said:


> *I live in Houston* and saw the video. He was justified in my eyes.
> 
> So there. You've been one upped again.












y'all should ask him...


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Then why was he removed from duty?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

LouieB said:


> Why would an officer slam an individual to the ground?


 Why would someone climb a fence to get into someplace that they do not belong? Why would they refuse to leave when asked? Why would they refuse to leave when ordered to by a police officer?

Answer those, and you'll have answered your own question too.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Media always blows chit out of proportion; the officer may have looked to be overly aggressive to the girl in the video, but she did not obey his commands, period. LEO's will and do enforce the law.

No one really knows the whole story but the officers on the scene and the individuals involved....


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

pocjetty said:


> Why would someone climb a fence to get into someplace that they do not belong? Why would they refuse to leave when asked? Why would they refuse to leave when ordered to by a police officer?
> 
> Answer those, and you'll have answered your own question too.


My question was in a sarcastic manner. The reason is obvious why it would happen.

I was mainly asking our resident bleeding heart liberal wastecase who doesn't understand that an officer needed to take control of the situation before it over ran him. 20 against 1 is never good odds and he did what was necessary.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Reb I knew I had seen you before when I went through Dallas. I even took your picture too. Here it is.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

reb said:


> Then why was he removed from duty?


During an investigation involving a LEO, they are generally placed on administrative leave until the investigation is concluded.

Watching the whole video (from the link) the officer sat the males on the ground and instructed the females to leave. The girl in the bikini that got put down refused to leave and tried to mingle back into the crowd. He then took her hand and attempted to escort her off the premises and she appeared to pull away from him. At this point, she is out of line and will be treated as such. The more she refused to comply with instructions, the more aggressive the officer became.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

The situation would never have occurred if other tactics besides force are used. The cop caused the mob scene, it takes no brains to just pull yer gun and all shall comply cop mentality. Like I said, police overkill for the complaint received.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

LouieB said:


> My question was in a sarcastic manner. The reason is obvious why it would happen.
> 
> I was mainly asking our resident bleeding heart liberal wastecase who doesn't understand that an officer needed to take control of the situation before it over ran him. 20 against 1 is never good odds and he did what was necessary.


Yeah, I figured that out after I saw your next post.

There's no sense arguing with Reb. He/she is clearly here for a reason. So here's my last thought on the subject:

Perhaps Open Carry will usher in a new era of civility, and many of these situations will work themselves out before there is this kind of confrontation.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> Respect is earned. *You can't invade a neighborhood, jump a fence, and refuse to leave, and expect respect*. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Here's the one thing I can guarantee. If there's a problem at your house. If a bunch of people start trashing things, and refuse to leave. YOU aren't going to be worried about showing them respect. YOU will be interested in whatever has to happen to protect your property, and make them leave.
> 
> If you deny that, there's one really simple way to put it to the test. Send a bunch of tweets saying that there's a party at your address. Then respect the people who flock to your crib and trash things. You talk a good story. Show everyone how much YOU respect people at YOUR house.


what the heck are you talking about ? i said you cant expect the police to respect you if you dont show them respect.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

reb said:


> This cop created the problem! I'll bet there were numerous disturbance calls answered and handled this weekend w/o any problems. His response tactics needs some retraining!


This cop created the problem,lmao,he responded to the problem,your reading and certain other skills,comprehension,and God knows what else are severely lacking.Continue making a fool of yourself on this thread....prove my point.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Cop only drew his firearm AFTER the group charged him, not prior. He had been directing people what to do with his light and walkie. All the compliant people never had a hand put on them.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I've posted this before but this thread really needs it posted again:

â€œArguing with a liberal is like playing chess with a pigeon. No matter how well you play chess, the pigeon just knocks over all the pieces, craps on the board, spews some unintelligible profanities, and struts around like he won.â€


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

reb said:


> The situation would never have occurred if other tactics besides force are used. The cop caused the mob scene, it takes no brains to just pull yer gun and all shall comply cop mentality. Like I said, police overkill for the complaint received.


"This was a Twitter party that turned mob event. Jumping pool fence. Assaulting 2 security guards, attacking a mother with three little girls. The video doesnâ€™t show everything. â€¦ I commend the officer for handling this situation."

http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015...d-to-pool-party-ruckus-defend-and-thank-cops/

The situation, was a mob event, before the cops even showed up Reb....


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

reb said:


> *The situation would never have occurred if other tactics besides force are used. *The cop caused the mob scene, it takes no brains to just pull yer gun and all shall comply cop mentality. Like I said, police overkill for the complaint received.


How do you know that for sure? You a cop? Tactical training?

Why couldn't the group comply with the cop? The group caused the scene themselves and if they would have complied then this wouldn't even be a news story.

People like you fall for this stuff. Hook, line, and sucker...

It's worse than just race baiting. It's anti cop baiting and more and more people are falling for it because they are only shown one side of the story. The side THEY want you to see. Gets more results that way. Like the start of this thread and all the lovely news coverage.

Read any stories from the homeowners? Might want to dig in to that.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

reb said:


> The situation would never have occurred if other tactics besides force are used. The cop caused the mob scene, it takes no brains to just pull yer gun and all shall comply cop mentality. Like I said, police overkill for the complaint received.


:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock

NOBODY can possibly be as clueless as this.....NOBODY!!!

Seems as though the folks who actually live there and experienced the situation disagree with you:

http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015...d-to-pool-party-ruckus-defend-and-thank-cops/

Homeowners in the neighborhood who were witnesses to the ruckus at the McKinney, Texas, neighborhood community pool both defended the officers who have been attacked about their handling of the situation, and thanked them for coming to their aid and keeping them safe.

Breitbart Texas reported about the left media condemning the police in McKinney for how they handled a private subdivision pool party when 70 uninvited teens and others showed up and engaged in everything from pot smoking to assault at the party.

Teens who were not invited climbed the fence to get in. The trouble began when they were asked to leave.

Peace officers were called to the scene because the teens were not only engaging in trespass, and allegedly drinking and smoking pot, they also assaulted a mother with three children.

Breitbart Texas reported the assault and violence at the party which was portrayed as an â€œinnocent pool partyâ€ by the left media. Law enforcement officers were called because of the violence that was occurring there. A video of the assault is included in the article.

The liberal media has concentrated on one officerâ€™s actions in responding to the situation, and not the teens who were committing trespass, assault, and other crimes.

McKinney community residents were reported to have said they believed the â€œofficersâ€™ safety was at risk.â€

A review of the video right before the officer pulled his gun, shows two black teenagers coming up behind him on his gun side as he was bending over. One of these teenagers was rather large. The officer then pulled his weapon but quickly returned it to his holster after the two teenagers ran away.

This photo was posted on Twitter by Lauren Zakalik who wrote â€œOne #McKinneyTX resident visibly and vocally supporting the officers, says he saw whole thing Friday.â€

One #McKinneyTX resident visibly and vocally supporting the officers, says he saw whole thing Friday. pic.twitter.com/19nd1xXfiT

â€" Lauren Zakalik (@wfaalauren) June 7, 2015

Another homeowner appeared on camera on Fox4 in Dallas but only her hands were filmed. She said â€œI feel absolutely horrible for the police and whatâ€™s going on â€¦ they were completely outnumbered and they were just doing the right thing when these kids were fleeing and using profanity and threatening security guards.â€


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Harbormaster said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607031054147452928
> The mothers kids are in the car in the background! You can hear and see them honking the horn and crying!


Crazy vid, good post! Looks like the same POS the cop put down on the ground. Oh, I'm no detective. But this sure looks like it happened prior to the police showing up.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I think people are crazy and if I could I would vote to give the police the right to whoop a person to the ground with a rubber hose! If that was my daughter I wish he would have tazed her! Its real simple, OBEY THE LAW and you do not have problems with the police. 

So what if you where one of the neighbors and they are throwing bottles at your house / car, and they are in your yard? I would like to hear from these enlightened folks what the correct course of action should have been? 

My course of action would have made what that cop did look like a hug.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

budreau said:


> what the heck are you talking about ? i said you cant expect the police to respect you if you dont show them respect.


Sorry. Meant to respond to this. Clicked on the wrong "reply" button.



reb said:


> You can't treat *people* that way and expect respect.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I like this pic of a sign in a resident's yard!


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

reb's an idiot .


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Reb I think it is time you changed your handle to LIB


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

reb said:


> The situation would never have occurred if other tactics besides force are used. The cop caused the mob scene, it takes no brains to just pull yer gun and all shall comply cop mentality. Like I said, police overkill for the complaint received.


OK. I'll give you the benefit of a doubt. 
Seeing you are so wise and fully educated on the how to's to handle a situation of this manner....What SHOULD have been done? How SHOULD the officer handled it?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

LouieB said:


> OK. I'll give you the benefit of a doubt.
> Seeing you are so wise and fully educated on the how to's to handle a situation of this manner....What SHOULD have been done? How SHOULD the officer handled it?


He should have tased her *** till she peed herself! That's how!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Harbormaster said:


>


I've not heard the news media report that fact one time today. Go figure :/


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I remember the days when cops showed up to a party and everyone ran because they were scared to go to jail or have the cops call their parents. When someone with authority spoke, you shut up a listen to them.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

muney pit said:


> I've not heard the news media report that fact one time today. Go figure :/


Yep, the truth doesn't fit their agenda.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Reynolds4 said:


> I remember the days when cops showed up to a party and everyone ran because they were scared to go to jail or have the cops call their parents. When someone with authority spoke, you shut up a listen to them.


This


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Reynolds4 said:


> I remember the days when cops showed up to a party and everyone ran because they were scared to go to jail or have the cops call their parents. When someone with authority spoke, you shut up a listen to them.





Chuck06R1 said:


> This


 When cops showed up at our parties, it looked like turning on the lights in a roach infested room. Underagers running in all directions thru the woods. Didn't matter, parents usually knew what had happened anyway & we still got butt whoopings :rotfl:
But if we did get caught, we always did what we were told. As stated, we respected the authority & did as told.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Should have called in the Waco cops for back up. They know how to handle this sort of thing.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Crowhater said:


> I think people are crazy


My wife and I laugh about people being crazy all the time. I tell her I think she and I are the only people left that are not crazy................and I wonder about her sometimes.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> My wife and I laugh about people being crazy all the time. I tell her I think she and I are the only people left that are not crazy................and I wonder about her sometimes.


Now that's funny! :rotfl:


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

drhud said:


> The girl in the video was NOT sitting down and staying down...others they had told to sit and stay were getting up. Also not reported is that the bulk of those kids were "crashing" the pool party and were asked to leave and refused and starting cussing and threatening the security guard. But hey,
> don't let them have ANY consequences for their actions. Let beat the police up again for not being NICE to the freaking people disobeying the law. We keep this up and we are going to get EXACTLY what we are asking for......


Absolutely!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

The kids were punks, the cop got ****** off and went a little overboard. He'll get a slap on the wrist, they'll get some trespassing charges, and everybody will all get together and drink margaritas at the end of the day.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


> The kids were punks, the cop got ****** off and went a little overboard. He'll get a slap on the wrist, they'll get some trespassing charges, and everybody will all get together and drink margaritas at the end of the day.


Reb is planning a town execution of the cop. While trespassing at the private pool of course.


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

H2 said:


> reb's an idiot .


I am not saying REB is an idiot, but I think its like wrestling a pig in the mud.....at some point you realize the pig is enjoying it!


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Watch the whole video. Other cops were talking to the kids, as expected. This one cop was the one running around acting a fool swinging a stick!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

reb said:


> Watch the whole video. Other cops were talking to the kids, as expected. This one cop was the one running around acting a fool swinging a stick!


.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

There was no stick swinging. I was pointing at kids and instructing them to sit down. 2 actually sat down in the street and he made them move. When he got to the girls, it seems he instructed them to leave the premises and 2 or 3 did but the one that got put down tried to walk back into the crowd. He went and grabbed her by the arm and started to lead her away from the crowd when she pulled away and fell. That's when he sat her down and she started resisting him. Only after the 2 guys ran up on him did he pull his firearm.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

There are obviously at least 2 sides to this, but titled as a "teen pool party." Would "angry mob threatens cops" be a more accurate title? Luckily no one was hurt. The only judgment I will make is that I hope the cop doesn't lose his job unless there are other reason we don't know about. Mob mentality is spooky! People who use threatening mob tactics should consider they may put someone in fear of their life and get shot. We have all seen what mobs can do.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

IMO the officer had every right to draw his weapon!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

reb said:


> The situation would never have occurred if other tactics besides force are used. The cop caused the mob scene, it takes no brains to just pull yer gun and all shall comply cop mentality. Like I said, police overkill for the complaint received.


Hope you're around next time to show them how to do it.

From reb's profile:

reb has not made any friends yet 
Befriend reb

Somebody please befriend him. :rotfl:


----------



## Reloading (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm thinking reb has been on the other end of a police baton or Taser. Did it hurt ya, girl?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Bingo!



Harbormaster said:


> I think the loud rap music dropping F bombs in a quiet neighborhood family setting is what started the whole thing! We're forced to endure it at every red light...but not at home!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Unbound said:


> Hope you're around next time to show them how to do it.
> 
> From reb's profile:
> 
> ...


Fark Reb....he's a moron


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Bozo said:


> It was super important that the cop stop such criminals. Kids swimming in a pool should get the death penalty.
> 
> Show me your papers!


When you learn the whole story you are going to feel pretty stupid.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

teeroy said:


> Unarmed people are not undangerous.


especially in mobs.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Reynolds4 said:


> Now that's funny! :rotfl:


At least he can still wonder sometimes.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think that mob should be glad it wasn't Bob Munden in uniform.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

The police were called to a near riot, a fight, at a neighborhood swimming pool , where only the members of the neighborhood were allowed to occupy. The DJ invented and threw a non permitted party at a location he had no right to occupy, blasted obscene music for hours, and was trespassing. 
Now, what the hell are the cops supposed to do?


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

reb said:


> The situation would never have occurred if other tactics besides force are used. The cop caused the mob scene, it takes no brains to just pull yer gun and all shall comply cop mentality. Like I said, police overkill for the complaint received.


Oh okay reb and exactly how long have you been in a paid LEO position? Exactly what training do you have? How long have you been on patrol?


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

I just have a problem as to why the police chief put this LEO on suspension so quickly without viewing all the facts.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

Aclu of Texas : "In too many cities there are two kinds of policing,one serving and protecting the white community and one criminalizing and controlling communities of color"...Well that didn't long.Just heard Sharpton is coming down.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

RLwhaler said:


> I just have a problem as to why the police chief put this LEO on suspension so quickly without viewing all the facts.


It's pretty common to be put on admin. leave during a high profile event. I don't know why he'd be put on admin. leave with this one. I'm guessing nothing happens. If the girl was told to leave, which she didn't if you look closely, this will be justified.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

And the ACLU uses the facts to suit their purpose. If 90% of the criminal acts are committed by a certain demographic, the arrests and convictions will be reflected , in like kind, by that same demographic.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Where I live, folks don't act like that. We police amongst ourselves. That's why I love living in the woods.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

ole blueduck said:


> Aclu of Texas : "In too many cities there are two kinds of policing,one serving and protecting the white community and one criminalizing and controlling communities of color"...Well that didn't long.Just heard Sharpton is coming down.


First of all, it's not the police that criminalize people - they do it to theselves when they break the law.

Second, the police aren't doing anything to "communities" - just to the individuals breaking the law.

They try to turn things upside-down, but at the center of EVERY one of these incidents, there is someone who has broken the law. If you let them, they will make that little detail disappear.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

pocjetty said:


> First of all, it's not the police that criminalize people - they do it to themselves when they break the law.
> 
> Second, the police aren't doing anything to "communities" - just to the individuals breaking the law.
> 
> They try to turn things upside-down, but at the center of EVERY one of these incidents, there is someone who has broken the law. If you let them, they will make that little detail disappear.


I had to give green for this.

Maybe I am wrong, but I feel that situation was on the verge of getting out of control.


----------



## dastappa (May 25, 2015)

The media always makes it a race thing. Could the cop use a different tactic.. Who knows. At the end of the day lets look at the cause of this whole scene. They weren't supposed to be there. If they weren't there then none of this would have happeneed. 

It's the same thing with most of the other "police brutality" cases lately. Don't put yourself in situations like this and it wouldn't happen. Simple.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Reminds me of a phrase I love and adore...

Don't start none...and there won't be none.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

ole blueduck said:


> Aclu of Texas : "In too many cities there are two kinds of policing,one serving and protecting the white community and one criminalizing and controlling communities of color"...Well that didn't long.Just heard* Sharpton is coming down*.


 What, is he already done fighting for the civil rights of the bikers in Waco?


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Unbound said:


> What, is he already done fighting for the civil rights of the bikers in Waco?


Pleeeeze Don't be silly. We all know the bikers were treated fairly. After all they were white.:headknock:headknock


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

DSL_PWR said:


> Glad you posted this.
> 
> Hope that clears a few things up.


Facebook is taking it down!


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

I really don' t understand why we acknowledge Reb's comments at all. Obviously a troll! We need something like a 3 strike stupid comment limit and then they are banned for 48 hours......


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

reb said:


> What did the girl do to warrant being treated the way she was!


When I was a teenager, I was in a crowd watching a brawl in a parking lot. Cops showed up, slung me into a cop car and took me down town with about twenty other people. When my father (finally) came and picked me up, he told me " if you're in a crowd like that, to the cops, your part of a crowd like that, and shall be treated accordingly. Next time, stay the heck away from a crowd like that, if you don't want to go to jail".


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

donf said:


> The police were called to a near riot, a fight, at a neighborhood swimming pool , where only the members of the neighborhood were allowed to occupy. The DJ invented and threw a non permitted party at a location he had no right to occupy, blasted obscene music for hours, and was trespassing.
> Now, what the hell are the cops supposed to do?


 Chances are some resident invited them, it got out of hand, and he or she won't admit it now that it went to ****... Not that it matters anymore anyway..


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

"An officer is authorized to use deadly force when faced with the threat of serious bodily injury against themselves or another citizen". He was justified when he pulled his firearm.

Taking the girl down and putting his knee on the girl's neck was justified as well. She should have listened to him. When an officer gives you a command, you do it---no questions asked.

He could have taken her down a lot harder than he did. He used some restraint there.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> Chances are some resident invited them, it got out of hand, and he or she won't admit it now that it went to ****... Not that it matters anymore anyway..


 They are saying that it was a "party promoter" from Dallas. Supposedly this is the flyer, and the address appears to be a sort of greenbelt across from the neighborhood pool.










They are saying that the girl was 14, but her Twitter says she is 19. After all the baby pics we saw of Trayvon, anything is possible. But if she's just 14, she's very... healthy. http://scallywagandvagabond.com/201...aseblot-manhandled-drinking-and-smoking-weed/


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

One more thing. The girl may very well be 14 or 15. As usual, the stories on things like this are all over the place. The early stories said that the DJ was charging $15 to people coming to the party, and the flyer says it was free. I passed on what I saw, but there's no telling if any or all of it was Photoshopped by someone.

I do think the cop could have gotten by without grabbing her to begin with. But he had told them to leave, and the others from that group appeared to be leaving. She was the only one that decided to stop and keep up the chatter. I don't think mouthing off merits force, but I do think that leave means leave. If they had left when the neighborhood asked/told them to, none of it would have happened.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

dwycoff said:


> I really don' t understand why we acknowledge Reb's comments at all. Obviously a troll! We need something like a 3 strike stupid comment limit and then they are banned for 48 hours......


Why not 48 years?


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Personally, I'm sick and tired of people bashing the police for doing their jobs. I say.... If you act like an idiot... you should get treated like an idiot!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't Mess w/ Texas......Popo's either


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.myeasttex.com/news/local...tnessed-mckinney-pool-incident-defends-police


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Wonder what the news headlines would be if a white 'mob' crashed a pool and then a black cop slammed a white girl to the ground and pulled his gun on white boys attempting to 'run up on him' while he tried to subdue the white girl.....


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

DSL_PWR said:


> Wonder what the news headlines would be if a white 'mob' crashed a pool and then a black cop slammed a white girl to the ground and pulled his gun on white boys attempting to 'run up on him' while he tried to subdue the white girl.....


 There would be no headline or news on it.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Cop did a good job.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

http://theconservativetreehouse.com...-pool-mob-inside-the-craig-ranch-subdivision/ A pretty informational read on what supposedly happened.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

read the full story from residents/witnesses.... more to the story than just throwing a girl to the ground. I think he did his job.. Then you attack a cop and expect nothing to happen, come on..


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Jawbreaker said:


> http://theconservativetreehouse.com...-pool-mob-inside-the-craig-ranch-subdivision/ A pretty informational read on what supposedly happened.


Thanks for posting.

It confirms a lot of what was already expected.


----------



## lowensome1866 (Sep 13, 2010)

Crowhater said:


> I don't care if he Tazers that girl! The police give you a command, you comply with that command! Its that simple, if you do what is told you will not have any problems. If you feel your rights have been violated you deal with that after the fact.
> 
> These police need to get more dogs! Just let the dog go, nothing will stop the BS like a dog biting people or racking an 870 shotgun.


X2


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

When an officer is subduing a suspect, DO NOT COME UP BEHIND HIM!!!! I have no problem with him drawing his weapon when he is threatened.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Unfortunately, this is the environment Obama and Holder have nurtured. They want people to feel like victims. When those guys ran up behind that cop, you can bet they would tell you they have the support of their president.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

sums it up..


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I read a fair amount (too much, really) about this stuff on the web today. The level of stupid just makes my brain hurt. The attitude of cops are evil, ****** is evil, i'm black--woe is me, self-entitlement, nobody has authority over me, i dint do nuffin' wrong...it is just too much.

Comments about "the girl who threw the party lived there, so the HOA can't say anything about that!". Really?!? What the ever living "F" do you mean?

I pay taxes that get used for road maintenance. Am I exempt from the traffic laws?

These ********** are breeding, and voting too! THAT ought to be enough to make anyone shudder!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> These ********** are breeding, and voting too! THAT ought to be enough to make anyone shudder!


 There's a case to be made for devolution. And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Section 8 housing vouchers. It's a wonderful thing! Bringing the ghetto to your neighborhood, real soon...


----------



## K LoLo (Sep 5, 2012)

One thing that isn't being discussed is the end of the 7 minute video. Towards the end, the officer is talking to a couple of the boys that were told to sit down. They wanted to go, and he explained to them why they're staying, until everything gets sorted out. 

He seemed to be pretty polite once things settled down and the situation had been taken under control. 

I do agree with him being able to pull his weapon there. There were two guys rushing him, one did put his hand behind him, but both also appeared to be in a fighting stance. And yes, he didn't point, pulled, and then holstered once the threat was gone. 

I don't see too much wrong here. I mean, yes, he could have gotten the girl down in a different way, but if he asked her to to leave and she doesn't, and then he asks her to sit or lay down and she doesn't, what do you do? Just say "oh, never mind then." If cops did that with everyone, it'd get ugly real quick.


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

pocjetty said:


> They are saying that it was a "party promoter" from Dallas. Supposedly this is the flyer, and the address appears to be a sort of greenbelt across from the neighborhood pool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am willing to bet, if you could find momma!! that apple dont fall far from the tree!!!!


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> sums it up..


I wasn't there but from what I have seen, this^^^ seems to sum it up.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

BBCAT said:


> I wasn't there but from what I have seen, this^^^ seems to sum it up.


I noticed in the video the feral acting like he had a gun as well. I thought it was great restraint the cop did not vent him. I really appreciated it when he came back in towards the end of the video with a bloody mouth and out of breath...obviously had taken off running and ditched whatever he had in his pockets...and ate dirt upon capture.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

DSL_PWR said:


> Wonder what the news headlines would be if a white 'mob' crashed a pool and then a black cop slammed a white girl to the ground and pulled his gun on white boys attempting to 'run up on him' while he tried to subdue the white girl.....


For anyone with a brain, it would be exactly the same. What are you hoping it would be?


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> sums it up..


#mustspread hwell:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Seachaser said:


> I am willing to bet, if you could find momma!! that apple dont fall far from the tree!!!!


Well.....since you brought it up....


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

DSL_PWR said:


> sums it up..


I can name a dozen people on this site that can't see this. Pretty sad actually.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I definitely don't fault the officer here, even from just the video, its pretty clear he was being overwhelmed and trying to get control of a situation. He was pretty fired up and probably over did it some, but most people would be. Im not even talking about the gun, i'm talking about the language and aggressiveness. Even so, like I said, I think any human would be that way in an intense situation where you are vastly out numbered. Adrenaline is hard to control sometimes.

Had the people just remained civil and complied until he got it settled down, none of this would have happened.

That said, i wonder how much of the statement about him only detaining the black folks, and leaving the white ones alone is true? That is the only thing I could potentially find fault in. I also have a feeling the white mom talking racist smack to the black girl is what set this whole thing off. Pretty dumb...


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

*Pretty dumb is right!*



Yams said:


> I definitely don't fault the officer here, even from just the video, its pretty clear he was being overwhelmed and trying to get control of a situation. He was pretty fired up and probably over did it some, but most people would be. Im not even talking about the gun, i'm talking about the language and aggressiveness. Even so, like I said, I think any human would be that way in an intense situation where you are vastly out numbered. Adrenaline is hard to control sometimes.
> 
> Had the people just remained civil and complied until he got it settled down, none of this would have happened.
> 
> That said, i wonder how much of the statement about him only detaining the black folks, and leaving the white ones alone is true? That is the only thing I could potentially find fault in.* I also have a feeling the white mom talking racist smack to the black girl is what set this whole thing off. Pretty dumb*...


 Any idiot, without knowing the facts, could just as easily spout out, "I also have a feeling the _black girl_ talking racist smack to the _white mom_ is what set this whole thing off. Pretty dumb".


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

My son is an LEO and this stuff scares the **** out of me. And there are goof balls on this site who defend a bunch of kids out of control. If an officer tells you to stop, freeze, get down, or whatever you do that. Then it is sorted out.

The media is quickly turning our professional LEO's into the bad guys and the thugs into the good guys. This is a slippery slope and very dangerous. I place 100% of the blame on media - it is a frenzy and they make money by stimulating this stuff. Cops are not perfect and there are bad ones. But overall these LEO's are doing this because they care and certainly not for the pay.

I frankly fear for their lives in today's society. Simply put - do away with laws and diminish the people who enforce our laws and the result is total Chaos.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

reb said:


> He caused the mob scene by slamming a teenage girl to the ground!


YOU sir are an idiot - go ride with an officer on a saturday night and see how it goes. You are truly clueless


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

He just resigned, because he knew he was wrong.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/09/us/mckinney-texas-pool-party-video/index.html


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Eric Casebolt resigns


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608387981234307072
Just sickening.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

The inmates are running the asylum.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> He just resigned, because he knew he was wrong.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/09/us/mckinney-texas-pool-party-video/index.html


wow, so there must be more to the story than we know...I dont see anything there that should force him to think he needs to resign...thats crazy.

Feel bad for the guy, really.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Yams said:


> wow, so there must be more to the story than we know...I dont see anything there that should force him to think he needs to resign...thats crazy.
> 
> Feel bad for the guy, really.


tell you exactly what came down - pressure from politicians on chief to make him resign - happens over and over


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

grayson said:


> tell you exactly what came down - pressure from politicians on chief to make him resign - happens over and over


Yup... Baltimore and what happened in New York and Missouri.. The politicians are scared of another repeat so they create another scapegoat in hopes that the problem will go away.. Horrible.. :headknock

And reb... You wouldn't last as hour as an LEO..


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

grayson said:


> tell you exactly what came down - pressure from politicians on chief to make him resign - happens over and over


Agreed. He'll get a better job, within a department somewhere else in Texas that has a mayor that doesn't have 'knee jerk' reactions. The mayor of McKinney was only worried about covering his own butt and should have kept his blowhole shut until he knew which end was up.

I would have resigned as well under these circumstances, life is too short to put up with spineless idiots.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

He'll prolly get slapped with a civil suit on top. Hope someone starts a go fund me site for him.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> He just resigned, because he knew he was wrong.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/09/us/mckinney-texas-pool-party-video/index.html


 I watched the video and read the article but missed the part where he knew he was wrong. I suspect he may have had other reasons for resigning.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> He just resigned, because he knew he was wrong.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/09/us/mckinney-texas-pool-party-video/index.html


Was Darren Wilson wrong?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

teeroy said:


> Was Darren Wilson wrong?


Do you have the video tape of that interaction? If not, apples to oranges when forming opinions.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> He just resigned, because he knew he was wrong.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/09/us/mckinney-texas-pool-party-video/index.html


Can't and won't agree with you on this one, hopefully He will land on his feet with a much better job.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

w_r_ranch said:


> Agreed. He'll get a better job, within a department somewhere else in Texas that has a mayor that doesn't have 'knee jerk' reactions. The mayor of McKinney was only worried about covering his own butt and should have kept his blowhole shut until he knew which end was up.
> 
> I would have resigned as well under these circumstances, life is too short to put up with spineless idiots.


x2


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> He just resigned, because he knew he was wrong.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/09/us/mckinney-texas-pool-party-video/index.html


You are clueless


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> He just resigned, because he knew he was wrong.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/09/us/mckinney-texas-pool-party-video/index.html


If he resigned over the pool party flap, he shouldn't have. He was 100% in the right for all I have seen. Had the girl been white, everyone would be applauding his actions.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Spirit said:


> If he resigned over the pool party flap, he shouldn't have. He was 100% in the right for all I have seen. Had the girl been white, everyone would be applauding his actions.


I call BS on that last statement. The media would have still run with it just for the fact, it was a girl. In my opinion.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

The cop resigned? Why on earth would anybody want to become a cop these days?? The media, a huge part of our population and even the president and attorney general are all out to get them. No matter how much good a cop has done in his career, one mistake, perceived or real, and it's all over for your job and even career. I'm shocked that the disease has now infected Texas. And it is our fault, meaning the voting public who allow this to happen. American society as a whole has shown that it no longer has any loyalty to the police. Why should police remain loyal to us? LEO, the writing is on the wall. Thugs and ne'er do wells=good, law enforcement =bad and racist. It's amazing how many people hate police until they need one!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> I call BS on that last statement. The media would have still run with it just for the fact, it was a girl. In my opinion.


I don't think so, I don't think it would have ever hit the news. Media loves to stir the pot for the masses.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Spirit said:


> I don't think so, I don't think it would have ever hit the news. Media loves to stir the pot for the masses.


we have different opinions, then.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Might be time for the Mayor to face a new challenger, new Mayor, new police chief!


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608404428467617793
Chief bailed on him.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Spirit said:


> I don't think so, I don't think it would have ever hit the news. Media loves to stir the pot for the masses.


Yep, it would have never made the news.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Police chief just trying to cover their a**. Point the finger at your employee and play the blame game.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I have not seen enough of the whole story to form an opinion, yet. Am I still wrong?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bobby Miller said:


> I have not seen enough of the whole story to form an opinion, yet. Am I still wrong?


Of course you are. Your OPINION doesn't fall lock step with theirs. It's plain as day many posts above you! Sheesh, Bobby!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> we have different opinions, then.


So we agree to disagree. I like it! lol


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Dolphin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608404428467617793
> Chief bailed on him.


I feel stupider after reading some of the comments on that twitter feed.. It's mind blowing how freakin stupid some people really are.

Always ignore any fact that has to do with why LEO was engaged in the first place and scream racism. This **** makes my blood boil...


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

He got my approval.
I'm from the run from the law group though


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> Do you have the video tape of that interaction? If not, apples to oranges when forming opinions.


We don't know enough about what happened...

If an officer is detaining or arresting someone, force can be used. If he slammed her just to slam her 'cause she was running her suck, then that's different. I have a lot of questions.

That "slam" was tame anyways. No broken bones, no trip to the hospital, etc.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

teeroy said:


> We don't know enough about what happened...
> 
> If an officer is detaining or arresting someone, force can be used. If he slammed her just to slam her 'cause she was running her suck, then that's different. I have a lot of questions.


My point was, there was no video of that incident that showed what this one does. Its much easier for people to draw conclusions with the amount of video given than in the DW case. Who h is why I said, apples to oranges.
As it stands, I still side with the LEO. I also feel he let his accident elevate his emotions, too.
I'm a firm believer in: don't let your emotions control your decisions.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Below is the longer vid. I still support law enforcement. Don't see a problem with what he did and would not have a problem if a cop did that with my kid. My kid will be taught to comply with police and we'll sort it out later if necessary. 
Tell you one thing, that girl's family is seeing dollar signs I'm sure. 
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/06/0...ool-party-incident-indefensible-police-chief/


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

cman said:


> Tell you one thing, that girl's family is seeing dollar signs I'm sure.
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/06/0...ool-party-incident-indefensible-police-chief/


Would you expect ANYTHING else? :headknock:headknock

It's sad what it has become.

In other news, an HPD officer was shot in the back today.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

*"Twelve officers responded to the report of fights and a disturbance at the pool party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in an affluent area of western McKinney. "Eleven of them performed according to their training," Conley said. Casebolt did not, he said.*
* "He came into the call out of control and the video showed he was out of control during the incident," Conley said."*

Quote from the police chief, I have a hard time not agreeing with him. Lousy situation, bunch of hooligans running around, punk kids acting in a manner in which they really could and should have been taken downtown and let their parents bail them out, etc. etc. etc.......and one cop that couldn't maintain his composure and turned it into a national or international debate. In today's world, with a video camera in every person's pocket, a media wanting to rake them over the coals, and a festering specter of racism hanging over every incident, the ability to maintain their composure and professionalism is pretty much a requirement for the job. Everybody else there seemed to pull it off, he didn't. Hope he finds someplace he's better suited for.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> *"Twelve officers responded to the report of fights and a disturbance at the pool party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in an affluent area of western McKinney. "Eleven of them performed according to their training," Conley said. Casebolt did not, he said.*
> *"He came into the call out of control and the video showed he was out of control during the incident," Conley said."*
> 
> Quote from the police chief, I have a hard time not agreeing with him. Lousy situation, bunch of hooligans running around, punk kids acting in a manner in which they really could and should have been taken downtown and let their parents bail them out, etc. etc. etc.......and one cop that couldn't maintain his composure and turned it into a national or international debate. In today's world, with a video camera in every person's pocket, a media wanting to rake them over the coals, and a festering specter of racism hanging over every incident, the ability to maintain their composure and professionalism is pretty much a requirement for the job. Everybody else there seemed to pull it off, he didn't. Hope he finds someplace he's better suited for.


I don't disagree, but if a cop was immediately fired/resigned, for every minor/medium mistake, police would be too afraid to do his job for fear of losing it. Disciplined, yes. Suspended, perhaps. Better training,sure. But cops have to have a certain amount of leeway in dealing with chaotic situations without fear of losing his career. Cop was out of line for manhandling the girl? looked that way to me. Pulling the gun on the thugs encroaching on him and threatening him? I'm OK with that.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

The only reason this is news is ... the people breaking into and causing trouble at the pool were Black. If they were any other color you would not have even heard about this.

When you watch the vid and see the 2 males approach the officer ... shortly after a gun was drawn 2 other officers show up and then take off running after the 2 males. What was the reason they went chasen after them?? We're they caught ?? We're they arrested and booked ???

*MB*


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

*Get ready for a long hot summer*

School has just been let out and the inmates are running the asylum. sad3sm

You know that the punks and thugs are going to take this as a green light -make sure your cell phones are charged- and the LEO's are going to feel even more at risk for doing their jobs. Get ready to see a steady diet of the Jessie and Al show with the obligatory reflective commentary from the POTUS and the occasional "we're the federal government and we're here to help you" strut from the Justice Department. I feel for the cops.

Now that the responding officer has been handed the maximum penalty for his actions (assuming lawsuits to come), can we expect maximum penalties handed out to those whose actions caused officers to respond?

Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

what would Andy versus what would Barney do. He chose Barney and choose wrong.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

jesco said:


> I don't disagree, but if a cop was immediately fired/resigned, for every minor/medium mistake, police would be too afraid to do his job for fear of losing it. Disciplined, yes. Suspended, perhaps. Better training,sure. But cops have to have a certain amount of leeway in dealing with chaotic situations without fear of losing his career. Cop was out of line for manhandling the girl? looked that way to me. Pulling the gun on the thugs encroaching on him and threatening him? I'm OK with that.


If the parent just raise them kids right...


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

cman said:


> Below is the longer vid. I still support law enforcement. Don't see a problem with what he did and would not have a problem if a cop did that with my kid. My kid will be taught to comply with police and we'll sort it out later if necessary.
> Tell you one thing, that girl's family is seeing dollar signs I'm sure.
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/06/0...ool-party-incident-indefensible-police-chief/


Like I stated earlier, Mayor needs a new challenger, along with that will come a new Police Chief!


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

He just resigned.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> He just resigned, because he knew he was wrong.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/09/us/mckinney-texas-pool-party-video/index.html





Dolphin said:


> Eric Casebolt resigns
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/608387981234307072
> Just sickening.





dwilliams35 said:


> *"Twelve officers responded to the report of fights and a disturbance at the pool party at the Craig Ranch North Community Pool in an affluent area of western McKinney. "Eleven of them performed according to their training," Conley said. Casebolt did not, he said.*
> *"He came into the call out of control and the video showed he was out of control during the incident," Conley said."*
> 
> Quote from the police chief, I have a hard time not agreeing with him. Lousy situation, bunch of hooligans running around, punk kids acting in a manner in which they really could and should have been taken downtown and let their parents bail them out, etc. etc. etc.......and one cop that couldn't maintain his composure and turned it into a national or international debate. In today's world, with a video camera in every person's pocket, a media wanting to rake them over the coals, and a festering specter of racism hanging over every incident, the ability to maintain their composure and professionalism is pretty much a requirement for the job. Everybody else there seemed to pull it off, he didn't. Hope he finds someplace he's better suited for.





Watersoul said:


> He just resigned.


Welcome to the party


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

Just more engineered chaos to keep the citizens distracted and at odds with one another. Be it anarchy or same sex marriage along with years of misappropriated hard earned tax dollars. Setting up a reason to play around with martial law in my opinion. Nothing conspiratorial about it either.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

jesco said:


> I don't disagree, but if a cop was immediately fired/resigned, for every minor/medium mistake, police would be too afraid to do his job for fear of losing it. Disciplined, yes. Suspended, perhaps. Better training,sure. But cops have to have a certain amount of leeway in dealing with chaotic situations without fear of losing his career. Cop was out of line for manhandling the girl? looked that way to me. Pulling the gun on the thugs encroaching on him and threatening him? I'm OK with that.


 I think he was suspended just on general principles: get him off the street while they sorted this out. After the video got even "bigger", the powers that be had the chance to pick it apart, he probably just didn't like the way it was going: resigned before he got dragged through the coals like Darren Wilson was. Was it a minor/medium mistake? perhaps, but the real issue is that he had the mentality to put him in that position to begin with: every other officer there didn't seem to have a problem with it, and he's internationally famous basically for just going medieval.

Pulling the gun: no problem with all on that one for me either.. Seemed to be a fairly logical response to that particular facet of the situation. Everything else on that video? He needed to up his dose of chill pills..


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> In today's world, with a video camera in every person's pocket, a media wanting to rake them over the coals, and a festering specter of racism hanging over every incident, the ability to maintain their composure and professionalism is pretty much a requirement for the job. Everybody else there seemed to pull it off, he didn't. Hope he finds someplace he's better suited for.


 The problem I have is that we are very close to the other end of the spectrum that says, "If you just let them do what they want, there won't be any incidents."

When they won't follow verbal instructions, won't comply with an order to disperse, what do you do? I know what you're saying. But somehow I can't escape the feeling that we are reaching a point where people can and will give cops the finger, and ignore anything short of physical restraint.

It's sort of like the Draw Mohammed contests. Are those people provoking the Muslims, and causing violence? In one sense, maybe they are. But if you let yourself think that way, what you're really saying is, "If you just do what they tell you, they won't kill you."

It just feels like the tail is wagging the dog. People climbing fences, causing trouble in a neighborhood, refusing to leave. And as long as you allow them to ignore the police, and stay where they want to stay, there won't be any suspensions or resignations. "If you just let them do whatever they want, you won't lose your job." That feels like dangerous territory to me.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> I think he was suspended just on general principles: get him off the street while they sorted this out. After the video got even "bigger", the powers that be had the chance to pick it apart, he probably just didn't like the way it was going: resigned before he got dragged through the coals like Darren Wilson was. Was it a minor/medium mistake? perhaps, but the real issue is that he had the mentality to put him in that position to begin with: every other officer there didn't seem to have a problem with it, and he's internationally famous basically for just going medieval.
> 
> Pulling the gun: no problem with all on that one for me either.. Seemed to be a fairly logical response to that particular facet of the situation. Everything else on that video? He needed to up his dose of chill pills..


Wasn't He the first on the scene? You and I don't know what He experienced in those minutes, the actions He took in those first minutes may have made it easier for the rest of the officers to assist in the situation at hand!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> Everything else on that video? He needed to up his dose of chill pills..


 Let me ask you this - and I mean it as a serious question, and not just to be argumentative:

What about the people who live in the neighborhood? What protection are they entitled to? Should the young hooligans who crashed the party up their dose of chill pills too? At what point do we address the fact that bad things happen when you start raising hell in someone else's back yard?

And if you believe that, what sort of bad things might happen? Something like this?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ted Gentry said:


> Wasn't He the first on the scene? You and I don't know what He experienced in those minutes, the actions He took in those first minutes may have made it easier for the rest of the officers to assist in the situation at hand!


 Not sure how that's relevant. He still twisted off. That's not an option in his line of work.

"Your honor, I know I shot the guy thirty-two times in the head for brushing his teeth in the wrong manner, but geez: I had a bad day before that, and the twenty minutes before I pulled the trigger were REALLY stressful...."

Just doesn't work that way: he's in a line of work that requires him to maintain his composure in order to effectively do his job. He didn't do so. It sucks that all the hooligans who should have gone to jail are going to get framed as the "oppressed" as a result, but if it wasn't for him going overboard, this wouldn't have made the neighborhood newsletter.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> Let me ask you this - and I mean it as a serious question, and not just to be argumentative:
> 
> What about the people who live in the neighborhood? What protection are they entitled to? Should the young hooligans who crashed the party up their dose of chill pills too? At what point do we address the fact that bad things happen when you start raising hell in someone else's back yard?
> 
> And if you believe that, what sort of bad things might happen? Something like this?


Like I said before: all those hooligans should have been locked up. By a police officer maintaining his composure and acting in a professional manner. Just like all his colleagues apparently managed to do.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

The Alinsky strategy is working as the country is crumbling about our ears.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> The problem I have is that we are very close to the other end of the spectrum that says, "If you just let them do what they want, there won't be any incidents."
> 
> When they won't follow verbal instructions, won't comply with an order to disperse, what do you do? I know what you're saying. But somehow I can't escape the feeling that we are reaching a point where people can and will give cops the finger, and ignore anything short of physical restraint.
> 
> ...


Who said to let them run wild? Not I. There's a big difference between just abandoning the situation to the whim of the mob, and just not keeping your head on your shoulders as you try to get control of it. He let his emotions get the best of him. He needs to control them better than that if he's going to be in that position.

I have no problem with arresting them all, even slamming their face into the pavement if they resist. There's a fine line, however, between performing a "rough" arrest by necessity, and just becoming a hooligan yourself. That's all in the mentality of the officer. He lost it.


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Gemini8 said:


> Welcome to the party


Thank you, Thank you, Thank you. I will be here all week. Remember to tip your water or waitress.

IM OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

It has been reported the cop has been receiving death threats. Lets be honest here, he didn't resign, he went into hiding. I don't see him living in the same town for long, the professional protesters are on their way. :ac550:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

batmaninja said:


> It has been reported the cop has been receiving death threats. Lets be honest here, he didn't resign, he went into hiding. I don't see him living in the same town for long, the professional protesters are on their way. :ac550:


 Net effect is the same: he's pretty much done in that town anyway, anytime he shows up on a call he'll be swarmed with people with phone cameras rolling and people trying to goad him into doing something stupid.. Time to move on.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

What people fail to realize is the remaining 11 officers quelled the situation and restored order to the neighborhood. The incident was over long before it hit the media. They used their brains not force!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'd be more concerned about a cop that shows up to a riot and determines that the primary threat is a bikini clad round young girl. I'm betting that he resigned because no one would want to work with him anymore.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

reb said:


> It was a wild pool partyâ€¦people in bathing suits usually are not armed. The other cops didn't have to use their guns. This cop was wrong. If he can't control teenagers w/o his weapon, he sucks as a cop and needs to be off the streets!


 can you control 3 people at the same time? I saw a guy pull a gun on someone at Stuart Beach years ago....and he was in swim trunks and a shirt....just like the two guys that tried to rush the cop


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

bigpun91 said:


> can you control 3 people at the same time? I saw a guy pull a gun on someone at Stuart Beach years ago....and he was in swim trunks and a shirt....just like the two guys that tried to rush the cop


I will go out on a limb and sat 90% of those in this thread saying how the cop should have done this or that differently do not have any prior threat management training.

I like reading the comments on the first couple pages, before all the facts came out. Makes me laugh.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> Who said to let them run wild? Not I. There's a big difference between just abandoning the situation to the whim of the mob, and just not keeping your head on your shoulders as you try to get control of it. He let his emotions get the best of him. He needs to control them better than that if he's going to be in that position.
> 
> I have no problem with arresting them all, even slamming their face into the pavement if they resist. *There's a fine line*, however, between performing a "rough" arrest by necessity, and just becoming a hooligan yourself. *That's all in the mentality of the officer*. He lost it.


 I agree with you on a lot of stuff - as best as I remember, nearly everything. But... if it's a "fine line" we're talking about, and if it requires mind-reading the officer in question? We're going to run out of officers PDQ.

I've read any number of comments about whether a girl in a bikini "represents a threat". That is an absolute breakdown in logic and fact. It's like debating the Second Amendment in terms of hunting. The Second isn't there to guarantee people the right to hunt. And the police aren't there (solely) to deal with people who pose an imminent threat of bodily harm. And before you react to that, think about the implications.

There was a situation there that had to be brought under control. Period. And the officer didn't single her out for physical force. He told her, and her friends, to clear the area. Leave. She decided that she didn't by God have to leave. When I look at that video, I see a bunch of guys leaving, and going to the ground, which contributes to getting the situation under control. The only one I see not cooperating (at least to that extent) is her.

Here's one more little thing that nobody in the media wants to bring up. If that had been a guy who had been taken to the ground, there wouldn't be nearly as much fuss. But the fact that it was a helpless little girl is being blasted all over social media. These are the same people who insist that women are just as capable as men to be in combat in our military. These are the same people who insist that women should be treated EXACTLY the same way as men. But they want special arrangements made in a situation like this. Pick a team - you can't have it both ways.

1. I saw sweet little bimbos in the Ferguson riots. They seemed pretty capable of mayhem.
2. Maybe... just maybe... this mouthy little girl was bold enough to ignore the officer's instructions to disperse specifically BECAUSE she believed that he couldn't do anything about it - because she's a girl. That's sure the way it turned out, isn't it?

You say you have no problem with an officer "arresting them all, and slamming their face into the pavement if they resist". *He tried not to arrest the girl - all she had to do was leave. *So if all of this turns on doing a mental assessment of the officer, based on a short video clip, we're in deep dog doo in this country. We set up protocols for a reason, and I doubt, seriously doubt, that he violated protocol. But we're second guessing based on race and gender. Which puts us on the road to nowhere.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

All I can say is that his boss agrees with me.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

MB said:


> The only reason this is news is ... the people breaking into and causing trouble at the pool were Black. If they were any other color you would not have even heard about this.
> 
> When you watch the vid and see the 2 males approach the officer ... shortly after a gun was drawn 2 other officers show up and then take off running after the 2 males. What was the reason they went chasen after them?? We're they caught ?? We're they arrested and booked ???
> 
> *MB*


The one in the dark blue shirt is whining that he was the only one arrested andhes was only trying to calm the poor little female feral that never was apparently taught to respect persons in positions of authority.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> I agree with you on a lot of stuff - as best as I remember, nearly everything. But... if it's a "fine line" we're talking about, and if it requires mind-reading the officer in question? We're going to run out of officers PDQ.
> 
> I've read any number of comments about whether a girl in a bikini "represents a threat". That is an absolute breakdown in logic and fact. It's like debating the Second Amendment in terms of hunting. The Second isn't there to guarantee people the right to hunt. And the police aren't there (solely) to deal with people who pose an imminent threat of bodily harm. And before you react to that, think about the implications.
> 
> ...


Everybody keeps getting wound up about the girl, just because of the social ethic of slamming a 14 (or 19) year old girl in a bikini to the ground. Doesn't really matter in the larger scheme of things, but it's enough to put him over the "bully" line in a lot of people's minds.. The entire, uncut video shows a lot more than that which would speak to the same characterization: he's running around tossing people around that are just standing there, he doesn't really even give them the courtesy of giving them a chance to resist arrest.. He was out of control for a whole lot more of the episode than just the "grand finale" with the girl and the gun.. Without going back and counting, I remember about 5-6 that he made some physical move to throw them on the ground: then just walks off: if they were enough of a threat for him to physically force them to the ground, why were they not enough of a threat for him to follow through and cuff them, or whatever? He just tossed them down and ran off to his next victim. I really got the impression that his entire objective there was intimidation, not crowd control.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Supposedly, before the video ever starts, he made an announcement loudly to roughly 80 people for everyone to go home and clear the area. Were they ignoring his order?


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Texas T said:


> The one in the dark blue shirt is whining that he was the only one arrested andhes was only trying to calm the poor little female feral that never was apparently taught to respect persons in positions of authority.


Thanks for that info ... Please post a link ..

*MB*


----------



## trophybuck1220 (Dec 23, 2010)

*LOL REB you are hilarious*

You defend these kids when they were in the wrong. What would you of done if it would of been you in that situation? People like you are the reason kids are the way they are today. If I would of ever done something like that no matter how old I would of had a price to pay with my parents and I knew my consiquences. Kids these days don't have any.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

This is simple, some of you guys would try to complicate pouring pee out of a boot.

NO ONE WOULD HAVE EVER BEEN TOUCHED BY THAT OFFICER IF THEY WOULD HAVE LEFT WHEN HE SAID LEAVE! Officer said " party over, everyone go home" if they would have complied we would have never even known this took place. The office did not have a choice to go home, he was doing his job, he had to respond to the call. The kids on the other hand had a choice, the kids put themselves in that situation. If I made the laws it would have been legal for him to run around hitting them with a cane pole.

if you go swimming behind the cleaning table is it really the bull sharks fault you got bit?


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

I never defended the kidsâ€¦they were wrong! My point was this officers tactics were wrong. It was a pool party gone bad. I would have stopped the music and the kids would leave soon w/o any tunes!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

It's time to face the facts. There's too many retards living among us. And I don't mean the mentally challenged. Their numbers are overwhelming. Their stupid retarded way of thinking, and acting. Is becoming widely accepted by the; media, politicians, and the progressive masses. People are raising idiots. These idiots vote. We get more idiots in office. Who embrace blaming any authoritative figure, or anyone who disagrees with their retarded thought process. The clowns are running the circus. 

You couldn't pay me enough to be a LEO. I'm just glad there's still some who wish to serve.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

reb said:


> I never defended the kidsâ€¦they were wrong! My point was this officers tactics were wrong. It was a pool party gone bad. I would have stopped the music and the kids would leave soon w/o any tunes!


Pretty sure the neighborhood security thought of that. Didn't seem to work which is why the cops were called.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

reb said:


> I never defended the kidsâ€¦they were wrong! My point was this officers tactics were wrong. It was a pool party gone bad. I would have stopped the music and the kids would leave soon w/o any tunes!


Oh man.. They should have tried this in Baltimore. Just turn that music off!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

reb said:


> I never defended the kidsâ€¦they were wrong! My point was this officers tactics were wrong. It was a pool party gone bad. I would have stopped the music and the kids would leave soon w/o any tunes!


 There wasn't cake and ice cream.. the news said there was booze and weed. People were being assaulted.. It wouldn't have mattered what color these "kids" were, they were out of control... I hope I have "no-nonsense" cops like these if anything like this happens in my neighborhood.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

big john o said:


> There wasn't cake and ice cream.. the news said there was booze and weed. People were being assaulted.. It wouldn't have mattered what color these "kids" were, they were out of control... I hope I have "no-nonsense" cops like these if anything like this happens in my neighborhood.


^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS!^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

And the crying shame of it is that the police chief just threw the officer under the bus due to political pressure.

Nothing like encouraging the thugs.

I've got to quit reading this stuff. It is making my blood boil just thinking about it. The level of "stupid" is outrageous. The level of self-entitlement, and the attitude of "nobody can tell ME what to do!" just makes my guts churn.

I know we really can't just line these chitheads up and shoot em, but what DO you do?

They're completely out of control, and day by day we see our police forces having their hands tied by mayors and other politicians who cave under the ever growing wave of political correctness.


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

marku said:


> it's time to face the facts. There's too many retards living among us. And i don't mean the mentally challenged. Their numbers are overwhelming. Their stupid retarded way of thinking, and acting. Is becoming widely accepted by the; media, politicians, and the progressive masses. People are raising idiots. These idiots vote. We get more idiots in office. Who embrace blaming any authoritative figure, or anyone who disagrees with their retarded thought process. The clowns are running the circus.
> 
> You couldn't pay me enough to be a leo. I'm just glad there's still some who wish to serve.


nailed it


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> And the crying shame of it is that the police chief just threw the officer under the bus due to political pressure.


So the police chief is a cop hater, right? :rotfl:


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

boom! said:


> So the police chief is a cop hater, right? :rotfl:


Cop hater? I doubt it.

The police chief's arse began to pucker when the chit hit the political fan, and he did what he felt was necessary to get the heat off of himself and the police department.

Forget all about doing what's right. The chief did what was right for his career at the moment. Integrity be damned.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

boom! said:


> So the police chief is a cop hater, right? :rotfl:


It takes one to know one, You should know! Boom!!!!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Does anyone...anybody... have a link to post where the Chief fired the officer? Even if it's on Huffinghotair Post. I read that he resigned. Maybe someone can enlighten me.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

chumy said:


> It takes one to know one, You should know! Boom!!!!


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=22784&vmid=78249#vmessage78249


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Does anyone...anybody... have a link to post where the Chief fired the officer? Even if it's on Huffinghotair Post. I read that he resigned. Maybe someone can enlighten me.


My understanding is that the officer resigned after the police chief was quoted as saying the officer's actions were not defensible.

Per the chief...

"McKinney Police Chief Greg Conley spoke at a press conference tonight condemning the actors of Officer Eric Casebolt, whose resignation announcement came moments prior.

Casebolt was suspended after video surfaced of him getting into a confrontation with and drawing his weapon on teens outside the community pool.

Conley called his actions â€œindefensibleâ€ and said, â€œHe came into the call out of control, and as the video shows, was out of control during the incident. I had 12 officers on the scene, and 11 of them performed according to their training.â€

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/mckinney-police-chief-officer-was-clearly-out-of-control/


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> My understanding is that the officer resigned after the police chief was quoted as saying the officer's actions were not defensible.
> 
> Per the chief...
> 
> ...


Proves my point, there were a whole bunch of out of control people there, and one of them was a white cop.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> All I can say is that his boss agrees with me.


That's akin to saying my liberal professor agrees with me, so I must be right!:headknock


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

boom! said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=22784&vmid=78249#vmessage78249


That's 3 minutes of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

if the law enforcement are going to be scutinized about everythng they do and not be able to do their job then maybe its time to say screw it and people start taking a stand and do something about it themselves......


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

awally said:


> if the law enforcement are going to be scutinized about everythng they do and not be able to do their job then maybe its time to say screw it and people start taking a stand and do something about it themselves......


We are not quite at that stage yet, but we are getting closer as a nation.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

MB said:


> Thanks for that info ... Please post a link ..
> 
> *MB*


http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Ch...rrested-at-McKinney-Pool-Party-306754411.html


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Hmmm*

I'm sure all yall whining about this cops composure would do a much better job in maintaning your cool in a life or death situation. The cops would not have been there had these thug punks not got out of control in the first place. The place to fight a cop is in the court room not on the street. If you don't comply on the street you will be forced to comply by what ever means nessesary rather you like it or not.

I have 3 teenage sons and I tell them all the time never make a cop feel unsafe in any way if you have a problem with the officer take it up with the court. Pretty soon we will have to take care of ourselves because no one will want to take on the job of a leo.

The Keyboard Cowboy in me would have swaggered out there with my 2 tied down Colt 45's and cleared the street. Headlines read cops taze old fat white racist man after he pulls guns on BLACK kids at a birthday party. :headknock


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

95 percent get it and if i quoted them all that i agree with.
you have the same thread in quotation except for about 3 posters.
listening and following directions is hard ..
some people need it drilled in there heads.
not a cop lover speaking either.
what charges are brought on the officer if he's was in the wrong?
Any?


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't like that police officer's are getting scrutinized so much when they protect the community we live in. Especially, with biased one sided videos. However, it appears there needs to be accountability on both sides. People in the community, and the officers enforcing the law. 

It did seem odd that the other officer in the video was handling the situation calmly and respectfully while it appeared the other officer was running around trying to put kids on the ground. I wasn't there, but you just see two officer's handle the situation very differently.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Duckchasr said:


> I'm sure all yall whining about this cops composure would do a much better job in maintaning your cool in a life or death situation.


He was in a "life or death situation" when he chased down the girl for running her mouth?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

She was killin' his pride. Definately a gun pulling situation for sure. When cops go on private property and force people to leave that have been invited there by the person that has all rights is responsible for the property then there is a problem. If the HOA didn't like the people that were invited there, then it is a civil problem that they need to file a suit against the offending party. 

Nothing happening at that party was criminal in nature and didn't need a law enforcement officer to take any action. 

He got butt hurt by a teenie bopper girl calling him a name and went rambo on her. Not a good cop at all in my opinion. Cussing kids isn't enforcing the law in my book.

He should have done his job and told the person that called them that the kids were there by invitation of a resident and had the right to be there whether he liked it or not. If that wasn't good enough then he needed to go to the hoa meeting and get them to take action against the property owner. Then got in his car and left. 

Nope, he decided he would kick people out of an area he didn't have any right to do so and then lost his temper.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Game-Over said:


> He was in a "life or death situation" when he chased down the girl for running her mouth?


 No, when he put his badge on in the morning.

The group in the video, hanging out after they were told to leave, most likely didn't live in the subdivision and were bused in, therefore they couldn't, just leave. I will go out on a limb further and say that they were also probably the group causing most of the trouble.

Funny how you have these roving mob of teenagers breaking laws, talking about their rights being infringed upon, and we blame the cops. sad3sm


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Micheal Brown got shot... Good
some guy in Baltimore got shot...Good

Sometime the cops get it right and sometimes they get it wrong. This time the one cop got it wrong. 

We see and hear about this kind of stuff almost weekly now. It's getting more and more frequent. When the cops discover that they have to bash a few white girls to balance out the black girls then it could posibly be one of your family members. 

It looks like the Mckinney cops didn't want to cover for their bad apple, and cuddos to them for that. When other departments get rid of their bad apples, then we might be a little safer.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

batmaninja said:


> No, when he put his badge on in the morning.
> 
> The group in the video, hanging out after they were told to leave, most likely didn't live in the subdivision and were bused in, therefore they couldn't, just leave. I will go out on a limb further and say that they were also probably the group causing most of the trouble.
> 
> Funny how you have these roving mob of teenagers breaking laws, talking about their rights being infringed upon, and we blame the cops. sad3sm


AMEN!!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

What law did the kids break? They weren't tresspassing because they were invited there by the resident that had full rights to do so. They weren't breaking any laws. The only thing was some fat white dude didn't like it. He ran up on the cop just the same as the two teens did but he didn't have the gun pointed at him, only the black kids. 

So, the whole he was threatened thing is wrong because he would have been pointing the gun at the fat white guy that ran up on him too.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> We see and hear about this kind of stuff almost weekly now. *It's getting more and more frequent. *When the cops discover that they have to bash a few white girls to balance out the black girls then it could posibly be one of your family members.
> 
> It looks like the Mckinney cops didn't want to cover for their bad apple, and cuddos to them for that. When other departments get rid of their bad apples, then we might be a little safer.


To be fair, it's prob not getting more frequent, there are just more cameras around to capture what is going on.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Game-Over said:


> To be fair, it's prob not getting more frequent, there are just more cameras around to capture what is going on.


That's kind of what I meant, thanks for clearifying. I meant that we are seeing it more and more often.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Bozo said:


> What law did the kids break? They weren't tresspassing because they were invited there by the resident that had full rights to do so. They weren't breaking any laws. The only thing was some fat white dude didn't like it. He ran up on the cop just the same as the two teens did but he didn't have the gun pointed at him, only the black kids.
> 
> So, the whole he was threatened thing is wrong because he would have been pointing the gun at the fat white guy that ran up on him too.


Who did the cop point his gun at exactly? I never saw him draw down on anybody. The pool has rules, like all pools, the rules were broken the HOA got involved. The fat white dude lives in the subdivision, Sharkeisha probably didn't and the dude in blue probably didn't either.

Who is Sharkeisha? Well she is another teenage girl who never done no wrong.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

All still civil and not criminal. The cop should have said so and left. No vandalism, theft, assault was occurring.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Bozo said:


> What law did the kids break? They weren't tresspassing because they were invited there by the resident that had full rights to do so. They weren't breaking any laws. The only thing was some fat white dude didn't like it. He ran up on the cop just the same as the two teens did but he didn't have the gun pointed at him, only the black kids.
> 
> So, the whole he was threatened thing is wrong because he would have been pointing the gun at the fat white guy that ran up on him too.


The "girl" who threw the pool party was a resident. She and her mother organized the pool party. The party was to be cleared with the HOA per HOA rules, but it wasn't, based on the HOA's statement.

A DJ was hired to set up near the pool, and play music. The HOA rules dictated that no more than 20 guests could be present at a pool party, and having a party did not exclude other residents from having access to the pool.

Approximately 100 guests showed up. Many were not residents of the neighborhood.

When the crowd showed up at the pool, the security guard who was hired by the HOA to maintain order at the pool told the crowd that they were not allowed into the pool area. The party-goers accosted the guard, jumped the fence, and got in the pool. At this point, the party goers were trespassing, invited or not. They were told to leave by an authorized property agent, and the did not leave. This is against the law.

The crowd got rowdy, and harassed the residents who were also at the pool.

A "fluffy" white gal decided she'd had enough, and got in the face of the party organizer, and slapped her. This was a stupid move, and certainly against the law. A fight ensued, and broke up a short time later.

When the cops showed up, they were met by a rowdy crowd of kids who refused to settle down long enough for the cops to assess the situation. This led to the cops having to get a little rough with the crowd in order to establish some sort of order amidst the chaos.

While handcuffing a particularly unruly young gal, the officer applying hand cuffs found himself being rushed from behind by an angry party goer. Out of prudence, the cop turned to face the party goer, and drew his weapon. He wisely kept his gun pointed at the ground, and once the party goer ran, the officer put his gun away.

What did I miss?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

The cop should have been more sensitive to the feelings of these poor kids. They weren't doing anything wrong.. He should have just asked them nicely to turn the music down and given them all a sucker for being such well behaved children.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> The "girl" who threw the pool party was a resident. She and her mother organized the pool party. The party was to be cleared with the HOA per HOA rules, but it wasn't, based on the HOA's statement.
> 
> A DJ was hired to set up near the pool, and play music. The HOA rules dictated that no more than 20 guests could be present at a pool party, and having a party did not exclude other residents from having access to the pool.
> 
> ...


Hey now... Don't go bringing facts to the table... Deaf ears... :headknock


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

big john o said:


> The cop should have been more sensitive to the feelings of these poor kids. They weren't doing anything wrong.. He should have just asked them nicely to turn the music down and given them all a sucker for being such well behaved children.


#mustspread hwell:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Can we stop with the inaccurate reporting?
1. This started when a self-proclaimed party promoter (who is a resident of the neighborhood who is BLACK) that decided to use the HOA pool to make some quick cash. She was charging $15/head to use the pool AGAINST HOA rules.
2. Kids showed up after the "party" was tweeted.
3. When residents who PAY to use their own pool complained about the number of UNSUPERVISED kids, they were called "racist" by this little "party promoter."
4. Lifeguards and security closed the pool because of the number of people who kept trying to get in.
5. Kids got mad and/or didn't want to pay the $15 (which went right into the pocket of the "party promoter") and started jumping the fence.
So, what this comes down to is:
Entitled girl decides to skim some cash. It got out of control. People complained, but you're not allowed to complain about people using your PRIVATE pool if they're black.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> She was sitting down, it looked like he preferred her on her stomach though.


She disobeyed his order and he sat her down.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

So they acted like animals..
just like the steroeotype.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Failure to communicate*



Game-Over said:


> He was in a "life or death situation" when he chased down the girl for running her mouth?


Some men you just can't reach.hwell:


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Straight from the horses mouth:

â€œ*With all that happened that day he allowed his emotions to get the better of him*. Eric regrets that his conduct portrayed him and his department in a negative light,â€ said Bishkin. â€œHe apologises to all who were offended â€¦ the prior suicide calls put him in an emotional place that he would have preferred not to be in.â€

http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jun/10/mckinney-texas-police-officer-casebolthttp://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/community/dallas/article23674987.html


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Game-Over said:


> Straight from the horses mouth:
> 
> "Casebolt apologizes for his actions and *acknowledges that his emotions got the better of him* Friday."
> 
> http://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/community/dallas/article23674987.html


Now that is a real man right there. I'd give him his job back now. It takes the soul of a real man to admit that.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Now that is a real man right there. I'd give him his job back now. It takes the soul of a real man to admit that.


Or one who is trying to hold on to his career in the midst of a political chit storm.

Either way, he's the scapegoat. Career with the McKinney PD is over because a bunch of rowdy hoodlums wouldn't take "no!" for an answer.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Career with the McKinney PD is over because a bunch of rowdy hoodlums wouldn't take "no!" for an answer.


How are you going to blame his loss of career on the hoodlums? There are 11 other officers that were present that still have jobs.

His career might be over because he admittedly allowed his emotions to override his training, not because of the people he was interacting with.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Game-Over said:


> How are you going to blame his loss of career on the hoodlums? There are 11 other officers that were present that still have jobs.
> 
> His career might be over because he, admittedly, allowed his emotions to override his training, not because of the people he was interacting with.


He pulled his gun because he got rushed from behind. What part of "rushed from behind by an aggressive party goer" are you not getting? The cop did nothing wrong, except go to work for an organization that would throw him under the bus instead of stand beside him.

Wish he would have tazed the jack ***.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> He pulled his gun because he got rushed from behind. What part of "rushed from behind by an aggressive party goer" are you not getting? The cop did nothing wrong, except go to work for an organization that would throw him under the bus instead of stand beside him.
> 
> Wish he would have tazed the jack ***.


I don't disagree with him pulling his gun when rushed from behind. Where he screwed up was going after the girl for running her mouth. Without that, he most likely wouldn't have been in a position to need to pull the gun.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> He pulled his gun because he got rushed from behind. What part of "rushed from behind by an aggressive party goer" are you not getting? The cop did nothing wrong, except go to work for an organization that would throw him under the bus instead of stand beside him.
> 
> Wish he would have tazed the jack ***.


I don't know that there's a whole lot of people complaining about him pulling the gun anymore: it was the whole incident, all 7 minutes of it, that pretty much framed how out of control he was, not three seconds with a pretty justifiable unholstering of his sidearm..


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

Game-Over said:


> How are you going to blame his loss of career on the hoodlums? There are 11 other officers that were present that still have jobs.
> 
> His career might be over because he admittedly allowed his emotions to override his training, not because of the people he was interacting with.


11 other officers did not have two of the teens approach them in a threatening manner


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

bigpun91 said:


> 11 other officers did not have two of the teens approach them in a threatening manner


Once again, I am not arguing that his pulling of the gun was an over reaction. I am saying that pretty much everything he did before that is very questionable/out of control. He had no reason, other than the girl running her mouth, to go after her. She was not physically interfering and at least as far away as others, if not further. Yes, she was running her mouth, but that does not justify how he handled her.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Game-Over said:


> Once again, I am not arguing that his pulling of the gun was an over reaction. I am saying that pretty much everything he did before that is very questionable.


You ain't gonna win this, there's just a portion of the world that likes seeing the popo beatin' up the colored folk.

I bet if he had a approached the little feral in a bikini with the same tact his coworkers used, he would have gotten a different result. Then he wouldn't have been in the position to have to pull his gun on the thugs, they didn't run up on him until he got out of control.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> You ain't gonna win this, there's just a portion of the world that likes seeing the popo beatin' up the colored folk.
> 
> I bet if he had a approached the little feral in a bikini with the same tact his coworkers used, he would have gotten a different result. Then he wouldn't have been in the position to have to pull his gun on the thugs, they didn't run up on him until he got out of control.


He'd still have a job, too..


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

"He did nothing wrong."

Those are the words of North Miami Senior High School principal Alberto Iber...........Iber is no longer principal of North Miami Senior High and has been reassigned.

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/eric-casebolt-mckinney-texas-alberto-iber-2015-6#ixzz3chWRvRjd

Be careful showing support for the LEO in this instance, it can get you labeled a racist and you could loose your job.


----------



## cherlopez (Jun 9, 2015)

Take me off this

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Being a cop is getting to be a ****tier job every day...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bazooka said:


> Being a cop is getting to be a ****tier job every day...


No kidding! With all those pesky rights and such to deal with, it just ain't worth it now a days.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Happened just up the super slab from me. From what I've read in the local, the gal and the runners have now lawyered up...


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Bozo said:


> All still civil and not criminal. The cop should have said so and left. No vandalism, theft, assault was occurring.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


At least your forum name is accurate.

Tell me straight up - have you EVER gone out with an LEO? Ride one Saturday night in Houston and see what these guys deal with. Easy to type on a computer who did what right or wrong - go see the real world BOZO


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

hummm


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Several years ago I attended a six week Citizen's Police Academy put on by the Precinct 4 Constable's office. While there we were shown some of the techniques thy use to "cuff and stuff" with the least resistance. One of the techniques was demonstrated on me. The officer grabbed my left arm and slapped a cuff on my wrist. At the same time, he put his pointing and middle finger into the circle of the second cuff and spun it to the left about four times. This move twisted the chain between the cuffs taking up all the slack. Having done that, the slightest extra twisting caused the cuff on my wrist to dig into my wrist bones. That hurt, big time. To ease the pain, the natural inclination is to bend over and move your arm behind you. That's where they want it to be. He, then, simply asked for my right arm to be also behind my back. I was all too willing to comply. Even though the officer was going easy on me, my wrist was bruised the next day. 

Seems like such a technique would be much simpler, especially if you were having difficulty trying to throw a skinny little teenage girl on the ground to cuff them. Could be this trick is not taught everywhere.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

grayson said:


> At least your forum name is accurate.
> 
> Tell me straight up - have you EVER gone out with an LEO? Ride one Saturday night in Houston and see what these guys deal with. Easy to type on a computer who did what right or wrong - go see the real world BOZO


Yes I have. I have even had a gun pulled on me during a traffic stop because my little Suzuki samurai back fired and I as accused of discharging a weapon at them. I've tried calling then to report thefts, accidents and vandalism. Always the same answer... Fill out this form and MSI it in. We won't do anything to help you but we week generate revenue if you roll through a stop sign. Chips are ********* whether naturally or by direction from supervisors. 90% of the ones I have meet are arrogant egotistical racists. There are mitre bad apples in the cast than good ones from my experience.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Bozo said:


> Yes I have. I have even had a gun pulled on me during a traffic stop because my little Suzuki samurai back fired and I as accused of discharging a weapon at them. I've tried calling then to report thefts, accidents and vandalism. Always the same answer... Fill out this form and MSI it in. We won't do anything to help you but we week generate revenue if you roll through a stop sign. Chips are ********* whether naturally or by direction from supervisors. 90% of the ones I have meet are arrogant egotistical racists. There are mitre bad apples in the cast than good ones from my experience.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I guarantee **** T You have never gone out with an Leo. You are clueless. People like you are the problem. You are so mistreated. Oh and NEVER is it your fault. Seen lots of dudes like you. Only time you rode with a cop is when you were Being taken in


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

grayson said:


> I guarantee **** T You have never gone out with an Leo. You are clueless. People like you are the problem. You are so mistreated. Oh and NEVER is it your fault. Seen lots of dudes like you. Only time you rode with a cop is when you were Being taken in


Bozo has been a member here for 11 years, and you just called him a liar. You're classless jackass.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

grayson said:


> I guarantee **** T You have never gone out with an Leo. You are clueless. People like you are the problem. You are so mistreated. Oh and NEVER is it your fault. Seen lots of dudes like you. Only time you rode with a cop is when you were Being taken in


 You know, we were having a relatively adult discussion about this before you got home from school...


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Bozo has been a member here for 11 years, and you just called him a liar. You're classless jackass.


No a jackass is someone on a forum who calls 90 percent of LEOs racist


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> You know, we were having a relatively adult discussion about this before you got home from school...


Adult discussion calling 90 percent LEOs racist??? Really? I personally know many LEOs and they are not racist. That is just wrong


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Bozo has been a member here for 11 years, and you just called him a liar. You're classless jackass.


I've known Grayson for a pretty good while now and I can guarantee you he's far from classless or a jackass. He doesn't need me in here taking up for him but I can assure he's one the good guys. He has a little more vested interest and insight on this subject than most on here. I feel very fortunate to have him as a friend....

Carry on.......


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

BretE said:


> I've known Grayson for a pretty good while now and I can guarantee you he's far from classless or a jackass. He doesn't need me in here taking up for him but I can assure he's one the good guys. He has a little more vested interest and insight on this subject than most on here. I feel very fortunate to have him as a friend....
> 
> Carry on.......


Thanks Brett. I am getting off 2 cool for good. Can't take the cop bashing from people who have no clue. I am too close to it. I see them risk their lives every day and then have people here call them racist. I am out Buddy. Carry on


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Bozo said:


> *Clowns *are ********* whether naturally or by direction from supervisors. 90% of the ones I have meet are arrogant egotistical racists. There are mitre bad apples in the cast than good ones from my experience.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Pretty ridiculous statement. Would this one be any better?

My experience with cops is that when I'm polite and compliant, they're usually pretty polite, professional, and helpful. Usually.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

grayson said:


> Thanks Brett. I am getting off 2 cool for good. Can't take the cop bashing from people who have no clue. I am too close to it. I see them risk their lives every day and then have people here call them racist. I am out Buddy. Carry on


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

batmaninja said:


> Who did the cop point his gun at exactly? I never saw him draw down on anybody. The pool has rules, like all pools, the rules were broken the HOA got involved. The fat white dude lives in the subdivision, Sharkeisha probably didn't and the dude in blue probably didn't either.
> 
> Who is Sharkeisha? Well she is another teenage girl who never done no wrong.


Man sounded like she hit her with a brick .
what a sweetheart


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I never had an issue with officers other than traffic tickets, on the other hand do you all realize this site is available to the public and anyone can view your post. It could cost you your job not to mention other issues, be very carefull


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Last post. My son is an LEO. He volunteered for the. Swift water rescue team. Trains for it on his own nickel. In the recent floods his team was called out at 4 pm for water rescue. They were out until 8 am the next morning. Conducted 14 water rescues many of which were Hispanic and Black citizens. They pulled a double amputee elderly Black lady out who was clinging to a tree as the water smashed her. He. And his team risked their lives to save people. So when I hear someone saying 90 percent of LEOs are racist? Yeah I get worked up. Se ya


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

grayson said:


> Thanks Brett. I am getting off 2 cool for good. Can't take the cop bashing from people who have no clue. I am too close to it. I see them risk their lives every day and then have people here call them racist. I am out Buddy. Carry on


Stick around, this place is better off with you than without you....over time you realize who the truly sincere, good guys are.....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

grayson said:


> Adult discussion calling 90 percent LEOs racist??? Really? I personally know many LEOs and they are not racist. That is just wrong


...an assertion which was made AFTER you got home from school and started insulting people. Thus, not applicable. Try again.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

BretE said:


> I've known Grayson for a pretty good while now and I can guarantee you he's far from classless or a jackass. He doesn't need me in here taking up for him but I can assure he's one the good guys. He has a little more vested interest and insight on this subject than most on here. I feel very fortunate to have him as a friend....
> 
> Carry on.......


You're right and I apologize. Calling someone a jackass is just as classless.

I'm off this thread, the officer publically apologized and that's good enough for me. I say send him to anger management and give him his job back.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Bozo has been a member here for 11 years, and you just called him a liar. You're classless jackass.


Wow, 11 years? Our sincere apologies, he must be an angel.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


>


I'll still be here Mr. Williams to keep you cop bashers in check


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

grayson said:


> Last post. My son is an LEO. He volunteered for the. Swift water rescue team. Trains for it on his own nickel. In the recent floods his team was called out at 4 pm for water rescue. They were out until 8 am the next morning. Conducted 14 water rescues many of which were Hispanic and Black citizens. They pulled a double amputee elderly Black lady out who was clinging to a tree as the water smashed her. He. And his team risked their lives to save people. So when I hear someone saying 90 percent of LEOs are racist? Yeah I get worked up. Se ya


If he isn't a racist how did you know the double amputee was black? Why did he inject her color into his story? Why was she not just a woman instead of a black woman?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

being a racist, doesn't mean that you don't notice the color of someone's skin....


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

BertS said:


> being a racist, doesn't mean that you don't notice the color of someone's skin....


True. But it shouldn't be any more important than what color blouse she was wearing. I'll bet he didn't include what color that was but skin color was important enough. In no way am I trying to say he's a bad person I'm just saying that race plays a part in almost everything we do and say.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

when it comes to a description of a person, the color of their skin is a fairly good descriptive category.

just because race plays a part in almost everything we do and say, does not make any of us a racist.

to me, skin color in a description is the same as saying tall, short, skinny, fat, really fat, or oh hail no fat........

yes, we all know you've been here 11 years..........but IMO, the fact you are willing to lump 90% of LEO's in the same bag, with the racist comment, leaves you little better than the racist title you place on the LEO's.

_edit: oh and FYI, I'm not racist, one of my best friends and hunting buddies, is a coonarse......._


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bozo said:


> If he isn't a racist how did you know the double amputee was black? Why did he inject her color into his story? Why was she not just a woman instead of a black woman?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Because we've gotten to the point where any time you have a story like that, it's a common practice to throw in that particularly useless information in order to firm up your "not a racist" credentials. Of course, the whole story could have just been wrapped up in one short sentence: "he successfully and effectively did his job"


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

BertS said:


> when it comes to a description of a person, the color of their skin is a fairly good descriptive category.
> 
> just because race plays a part in almost everything we do and say, does not make any of us a racist.
> 
> ...


 It is interesting, from a sociological perspective if nothing else, that the part of the story describing all the white people he saved that night was omitted.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Me being a member here has no bearing on my opinions. All I know is the sampling I've been around. I've had distant relatives, work acquaintance's with relatives and just casual encounters with a pretty good number of law enforcement members. The vast majority have used the n word in my presence. I don't know if it is because I look like a good old ******* or what but that has been my experience. I can only go by what I have witnessed and don't think I'm exaggerating one bit. I'm sure all of the one you know are in the 10% that don't use such terms or have any bias at all.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Bozo said:


> Me being a member here has no bearing on my opinions. All I know is the sampling I've been around. I've had distant relatives, work acquaintance's with relatives and just casual encounters with a pretty good number of law enforcement members. The vast majority have used the n word in my presence. I don't know if it is because I look like a good old ******* or what but that has been my experience. I can only go by what I have witnessed and don't think I'm exaggerating one bit. I'm sure all of the one you know are in the 10% that don't use such terms or have any bias at all.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


have those same people you describe ever used any other ethic slur to describe an individual?

if so, that would make them an equal opportunity racist?

or maybe any other derogatory term to describe an individual?

would your use of the term racist, to describe the LEO's, make you a racist to racist people?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

What does that have to do with anything? Tell me if you had to put money on a bet that the officer in McKinney that resigned has or has not used the n word where you would put your hard earned money. And I mean as a part of his vocabulary and not something he was just writing or quoting in a report or testimony.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I really think the racial discourse in this country has gotten way too wound up with words: The measure of a racist isn't how many times the "n" word slips his lips, it's what he does when presented a choice of whether to take some action or not, and makes that decision based on somebody's race. If a police officer uses the "N" word to describe somebody, that's really just a function of his particular vocabulary in all likelihood. If he, on the other hand, drives somebody's face into the pavement because they're black, while not applying the same treatment to an "everything else being equal" Caucasian, he's a racist. It's very easy for the left to just reduce it to a battle of silencing certain speech, but I'm sure we've all known people who would just use "that word" in a descriptive context despite not having a truly racist cell in their body.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

BOZO, here's a question for you. How does judging all Leos from the experience you've had with a few make you any better than someone judging a person of color from the experience they have had with them? 
Actually most people have had a lot more interaction with people of color than with Leos. Thus a larger sample size. Seems this would make judgement of people of color more justified than your judgement of all Leos.
Heres one more. Have you ever thought if any time you meet a Leo and they treat you bad it may be how you act? You know, the guy who gets into a fight no matter where he goes and wonders why everyone starts ***** with him.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Bozo, I think dwilliams has put it very well.

it's not the words that make someone a racist. Terms and labels don't make a racist.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

OK. And if somebody just happened to call all women ***** because that's their vocabulary, you'd be ok with them calling your wife a ***** or ho or whatever deragatory word they casually use to describe women because it's just a word and not somethng that they are using to actually intend to be hurtful and doesn't really reflect who they are?

Right, gotcha.


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

I think we are getting off course here. What i saw in the video's was a clear example of "Failure to comply". I am a white guy. Tryed once in my life, not compling. did not work out for me.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Bozo said:


> OK. And if somebody just happened to call all women ***** because that's their vocabulary, you'd be ok with them calling your wife a ***** or ho or whatever deragatory word they casually use to describe women because it's just a word and not somethng that they are using to actually intend to be hurtful and doesn't really reflect who they are?
> 
> Right, gotcha.


I would think they are a rude person........but wouldn't think they are a racist.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Being a racist and being an a**hole are 2 different things.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

I think we are getting off course here, but seeing what little of the video I did, the officer may have used bad judgement with the girl but it clearly shows him pulling his weapon AFTER two men rushed towards him . Why wouldn't you have done the same?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

old 37 said:


> I think we are getting off course here, but seeing what little of the video I did, the officer may have used bad judgement with the girl but it clearly shows him pulling his weapon AFTER two men rushed towards him . Why wouldn't you have done the same?


How many times do we have to go through this? NOBODY here is questioning the pulling of the gun. Got it?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bozo said:


> OK. And if somebody just happened to call all women ***** because that's their vocabulary, you'd be ok with them calling your wife a ***** or ho or whatever deragatory word they casually use to describe women because it's just a word and not somethng that they are using to actually intend to be hurtful and doesn't really reflect who they are?
> 
> Right, gotcha.


 That just means you're devoid of class; it doesn't imply sexism. You just don't hang around that person. Easy nuff.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*Bozo*

I am here to challenge you to do a ride a long with a police officer just one night, and I am not talking about riding in the back seat like you apparently did. 
If you need help figuring out how to do it just speak up and I and others here at 2cool will help make it happen. 
I think it will show you what they have to tolerate every day at the job. Remember while you walk around with them you don't get to carry or wear a vest like they do, but to the bad guys out there you must be a cop and wear a target just the same.

Now can you step up and do the ride or just be a keyboard commando?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I've done the ride along before more than once and never in the back, I have an uncle that is was a police officer and another that was a game warden. I know what they face and how they handle it. Another ride along won't change what I already know. 

And I've never even been cuffed even after having a gun pointed at my head by a cop as he approached my car when it backfired. 

Cops have to remember that they used to have earned respect from the public for doing their job with ethics and honesty. However now that they employ no knock warrants, no refusal blood draws, carry out military styled missions that promotes a us vs them type mentality. When you purposfully step on peoples constitutional rights and have kangaroo courts uphold that invasion of rights then that respect goes away and the average joe citizen starts to look at the police as an occupying military force with the purpose of taking away the liberty and freedoms that were hard fought to gain.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Bozo said:


> I've done the ride along before more than once and never in the back, I have an uncle that is was a police officer and another that was a game warden. I know what they face and how they handle it. Another ride along won't change what I already know.
> 
> And I've never even been cuffed even after having a gun pointed at my head by a cop as he approached my car when it backfired.
> 
> Cops have to remember that they used to have earned respect from the public for doing their job with ethics and honesty. However now that they employ no knock warrants, no refusal blood draws, carry out military styled missions that promotes a us vs them type mentality. When you purposfully step on peoples constitutional rights and have kangaroo courts uphold that invasion of rights then that respect goes away and the average joe citizen starts to look at the police as an occupying military force with the purpose of taking away the liberty and freedoms that were hard fought to gain.


 If you aren't breaking the law then you have nothing to worry about. You think just like the criminals do.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

big john o said:


> If you aren't breaking the law then you have nothing to worry about. You think just like the criminals do.


:rotfl: Guess that might explain his nickname :rotfl:


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Bozo said:


> I've done the ride along before more than once and never in the back, I have an uncle that is was a police officer and another that was a game warden. I know what they face and how they handle it. Another ride along won't change what I already know.
> 
> And I've never even been cuffed even after having a gun pointed at my head by a cop as he approached my car when it backfired.
> 
> Cops have to remember that they used to have earned respect from the public for doing their job with ethics and honesty. However now that they employ no knock warrants, no refusal blood draws, carry out military styled missions that promotes a us vs them type mentality. When you purposfully step on peoples constitutional rights and have kangaroo courts uphold that invasion of rights then that respect goes away and the average joe citizen starts to look at the police as an occupying military force with the purpose of taking away the liberty and freedoms that were hard fought to gain.


I must live in a bubble or something. I don't have these problems you speak of.

Surely, staying away from places I don't belong, staying away from people I shouldn't associate with, avoiding things I shouldn't do, and being polite and respectful in the first place has nothing to do with it at all.

It is purely by chance that I haven't had my arse whooped by a cop.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Bozo, I am 78 yrs old ,lived in Houston most of my life and never encountered your problems. Maybe it's because I obey the laws and don't live my life like you apparently do.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

everyone knows that cops profile people with big red noses, and big red afros, wearing over sized shoes!!!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> I must live in a bubble or something. I don't have these problems you speak of.
> 
> Surely, staying away from places I don't belong, staying away from people I shouldn't associate with, avoiding things I shouldn't do, and being polite and respectful in the first place has nothing to do with it at all.
> 
> It is purely by chance that I haven't had my arse whooped by a cop.


If you are speaking about me having a gun pointed at me. I'll tell you what I was doing.

I was working nights at UPS loading packges on trucks while working my way through college doing that, delivering pizza and scrubbing oil spots from the local sonic parking lot to make ends meet and pay my tuition. UPS was very good money for me even though it is on Mykawa Road. So, I had a reason to be in the wrong place, I wasn't hanging out with anybody but myself, and I certainly wouldn't concider working my way through school as doing things I shouldn't do. As far as being polite, the gun was at my temple before I knew why I was pulled over, or even opened my mouth. The fact that I wasn't cuffed when a cop mistakenly thought I had fired a gun should be enough to figure out Im nothing but respectful and polite to the police. So go ahead and think what you want to think, I know what I know.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Bozo said:


> If you are speaking about me having a gun pointed at me. I'll tell you what I was doing.
> 
> I was working nights at UPS loading packges on trucks while working my way through college doing that, delivering pizza and scrubbing oil spots from the local sonic parking lot to make ends meet and pay my tuition. UPS was very good money for me even though it is on Mykawa Road. So, I had a reason to be in the wrong place, I wasn't hanging out with anybody but myself, and I certainly wouldn't concider working my way through school as doing things I shouldn't do. As far as being polite, the gun was at my temple before I knew why I was pulled over, or even opened my mouth. The fact that I wasn't cuffed when a cop mistakenly thought I had fired a gun should be enough to figure out Im nothing but respectful and polite to the police. So go ahead and think what you want to think, I know what I know.


So from this one personal incident years ago, you base you're entire perspective on LE?......


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm the most straight laced person you would probably run across in a dozen days straight. Just because I relish the liberties and freedoms that others greater than I fought for and won for me doesn't mean I am hiding anything or doing anything wrong. To poo poo that away with the mindset of "if youre not doing anything wrong, you don't have to worry" is a crock of bull butter. 

Don't give away freely what people died for you to have people.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

BretE said:


> So from this one personal incident years ago, you base you're entire perspective on LE?......


No. I've based my opinion on my observations of the way they act, what they say and do when I've been around them in casual settings. Not when they are in uniform.

It is others who want to focus that I'm some sort of bad person because I have had a police officers gun pointed at me. It just solidifies my point that there are people out there that think if a cop does that sort of action it is justified and that automatically the other person is bad. That isnt the case. Cops get things wrong all the time and to blindly defend them because they have a badge and can do no wrong in people eyes is crazy. The cop in this incident was out of control, cursing children no matter what they say to him just shows that he let his emotions and getting butt hurt drive his actions.

He was wrong, his department said he was wrong, he had been wrong before and was wrong again. He knew he was wrong and quit the job because he knew he wasn't the right person for the job.

Why all of you continue to think he was in some way in the right is beyond me. All you want to do is shift focus on other people that may or may not have also been in the wrong to some how say that made the cop being wrong as being less wrong and therefore in the right. Crazy.

He was wrong and quit before he got fired.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Bozo said:


> I'm the most straight laced person you would probably run across in a dozen days straight. Just because I relish the liberties and freedoms that others greater than I fought for and won for me doesn't mean I am hiding anything or doing anything wrong. To poo poo that away with the mindset of "if youre not doing anything wrong, you don't have to worry" is a crock of bull butter.
> 
> Don't give away freely what people died for you to have people.


Ok, so you got kind of a smart arse mouth on you when confronted by the po po? I see, nothing wrong with spouting off your civil rights, just not the right time to do it. I'm reading between your lines as I do not actually know you or how you act.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

chumy said:


> Ok, so you got kind of a smart arse mouth on you when confronted by the po po? I see, nothing wrong with spouting off your civil rights, just not the right time to do it. I'm reading between your lines as I do not actually know you or how you act.


No.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Bozo said:


> No. I've based my opinion on my observations of the way they act, what they say and do when I've been around them in casual settings. Not when they are in uniform.
> 
> It is others who want to focus that I'm some sort of bad person because I have had a police officers gun pointed at me. It just solidifies my point that there are people out there that think if a cop does that sort of action it is justified and that automatically the other person is bad. That isnt the case. Cops get things wrong all the time and to blindly defend them because they have a badge and can do no wrong in people eyes is crazy. The cop in this incident was out of control, cursing children no matter what they say to him just shows that he let his emotions and getting butt hurt drive his actions.
> 
> ...


"Why all of you continue to think......"

There you go lumping everyone together again. Is everyone wrong but you Bozo?.........


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

BretE said:


> "Why all of you continue to think......"
> 
> There you go lumping everyone together again. Is everyone wrong but you Bozo?.........


Of course.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Bozo said:


> Of course.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Lol........impossible, I'm the one that's always right....ask my wife!.....


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Reynolds4 said:


> I remember the days when cops showed up to a party and everyone ran because they were scared to go to jail or have the cops call their parents. When someone with authority spoke, you shut up a listen to them.


*** and elbows is all you seen when the cops showed up back in my day lol

And if you got caught your sure right. U shut up and didn't fight back


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Tracey Carver Allbritton, the person involved in the hair pulling fisticuffs with the black teenager, that lead to the cops being called. Yea, she just lost her job. There is a petition on change.org, for those that want to sign it.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

This is really unbelievable 
What a ****show!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2015...rincipal-fired-after-defending-texas-cop.html

Now a principal in Florida is fired for supporting the cop.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

By gosh the next time the residents hear **** tunes, rap ****, fence jumping, etc.... in their neighborhood they'll be making sandwiches for what's coming next since the local LEO's won't be able to respond!

Maybe sandwiches, refreshments and total access to the pool and all of the amenities the racists that live there pay for will help to alleviate some of the property damage and the biased standard that obviously has been prevalent there for a long time!

Let 'em in and let 'em show us what could happen if we don't let 'em in!

I say LET 'EM IN! After all...they're just teenagers...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Harbormaster said:


> By gosh the next time the residents hear **** tunes, rap ****, fence jumping, etc.... in their neighborhood they'll be making sandwiches for what's coming next since the local LEO's won't be able to respond!
> 
> Maybe sandwiches, refreshments and total access to the pool and all of the amenities the racists that live there pay for will help to alleviate some of the property damage and the biased standard that obviously has been prevalent there for a long time!
> 
> ...


They'll be fine I'm sure, so long as the local PD doesnt send Judge Dread.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Bozo, you use the fact that his police depth said that he was wrong to support your arguement. Excellent source. However, don't you now also have to use this same source who also said that 11 officers performed well while only one performed poorly?

That pretty much reverses your pitifully derived claim that 90% of LEO'S are racist scumbags.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Unbound said:


> Hey Bozo, you use the fact that his police depth said that he was wrong to support your arguement. Excellent source. However, don't you now also have to use this same source who also said that 11 officers performed well while only one performed poorly?
> 
> That pretty much reverses your pitifully derived claim that 90% of LEO'S are racist scumbags.


 Not really, even a racist scumbag could legitimately keep his head on straight in such a situation. That's not necessarily a causal condition for going medieval on a crowd.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

The story you wont here on live at 5...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1029516530404816


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

big john o said:


> The story you wont here on live at 5...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh oh!


----------

